# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Καλλιμανόπουλος (Hellenic Lines, Trade & Transport)

## gtogias

Μια από τις πιο ιστορικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες υπήρξε και η Hellenic Lines του Περικλή Καλλιμανόπουλου.

Η μοναδική εταιρεία ελληνικών συμφερόντων η οποία δε δραστηριοποιήθηκε στην tramp αγορά που παραδοσιακά αποτελεί πεδίο δράσης των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών/πλοιοκτητών. Αντίθετα δημιούργησε, κάτω από αρκετά αντίξοες συνθήκες, ένα δίκτυο τακτικών γραμμών που κράτησε σχεδόν πενήντα χρόνια. Στη τελευταία δεκαετία λειτουργίας της ανήκε στους πρωτοπόρους χρήσης πλοίων μεταφοράς container.

Όπως έχει ήδη αναγγελθεί στο γνωστό περιοδικό, ο εκδοτικός οίκος Αργώ και ο Γιώργος Φουστάνος ως συγγραφέας κκυκλοφόρησαν ένα δίγλωσσο βιβλίο με τίτλο:

Hellenic Lines, ένα όραμα δίχως τέλος

Το βιβλίο είναι στο φορμά των πρόσφατων εκδόσεων του οίκου, αρκετά περιεκτικό και με πλήρες ιστορικό καθώς και παρουσίαση του στόλου της Hellenic Lines.

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ και λίγο αγιογραφία, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια πολύτιμη προσθήκη στην ισχνή ελληνική ναυτιλιακή βιβλιογραφία καθώς και ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο για όλους όσους καταπιάνονται με την ιστορία της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο gtogias άνοιξε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα... μιας και μέχρι το πρόσφατο βιβλίο του κ.Φουστάνου δεν είχαν κυκλοφορήσει παρά ελάχιστα πράγματα για την ιστορία της σπουδαίας αυτής εταιρείας και των πλοίων της.

Να προσθέσω οτι ο Περικλής Καλλιμανόπουλος (1892-1985) είχε εργαστεί για κάποια χρόνια ως ναυτιλιακός πράκτορας στον Πειραιά και αγόρασε το πρώτο του πλοίο το 1924 το οποίο ονόμασε ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Κ. 
Ήταν ναυπήγησης 1890 και το πήρε 5ο χέρι.

Η εταιρεία αργότερα καθιέρωσε να δίνει στα πλοία της ονόματα χωρών και περιοχών.
Για παράδειγμα ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ (ένα όμορφο πλοίο που έμεινε στο στόλο της για 13 χρόνια), αν και αυτό που μου αρέσει περισσότερο είναι το ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ.

Ας δούμε και το σινιάλο της Hellenic, από ένα μοντέλο Λίμπερτυ που μπορείτε να δείτε ολόκληρο εδώ.

hellen.jpg΄

----------


## Appia_1978

Πού μπορεί κανείς να βρει το βιβλίο; Μήπως στο Amazon (λέω τώρα :mrgreen :Smile: ;

----------


## gtogias

> Πού μπορεί κανείς να βρει το βιβλίο; Μήπως στο Amazon (λέω τώρα :mrgreen;


Στα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία της Αθήνας υπάρχει. Τώρα για να το ζητήσει κανείς να πάει ταχυδρομικά εκτιμώ ότι το κόστος θα είναι μεγάλο λόγω του βάρους του.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ.




> Στα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία της Αθήνας υπάρχει. Τώρα για να το ζητήσει κανείς να πάει ταχυδρομικά εκτιμώ ότι το κόστος θα είναι μεγάλο λόγω του βάρους του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελληνικη ατμοπλοικη εταιρεια που εξυπηρετησε την επιβατικη και εμπορικη συνδεση της Ελλαδος (και Τουρκιας/Ιταλιας) με την Αμερικη στα δυσκολα χρονια 1945−52. Αργοτερα η εταιρεια εκανε μονο ταξιδια μονο με εμπορευματα και ξωρις επιβατες.

Εδω δυο ανακοινωσεις απο τις 14 και 21 Οκτωβριου 1949.

19491014 Hellenic Lines.jpg
19491027 Hellenic Lines.jpg

Διαβαζουμε για τα πλοια

1.    *Ελληνικη Ακτη*
•    Αρχικα *Oscar Underwood* 
•    Ναυπηγηση 14-Jan-44     
•    Καθελκυση 08-Feb-44 
•    Ετοιμο     26-Feb-44     
•    Στην _Hellenic Lines_ σαν  *Hellenic Beach* το 1947.

2.    *Ελληνικος Αστηρ*
•    Αρχικα *Keith Vawter*  
•    Ναυπηγηση  17-Oct-43     
•    Καθελκυση  05-Nov-43     
•    Ετοιμο  13-Nov-43     
•    Στην _Hellenic Lines_ σαν *Hellenic Star* το  1947.

3.    *Ελληνικος Ουρανος*
•    Αρχικα *Gilbert Stuart*  
•    Ναυπηγηση  31-Mar-43     
•    Καθελκυση 20-Apr-43     
•    Ετοιμο 27-Apr-43     
•    Στην _Hellenic Lines_ σαν *Hellenic Sky* το 1947

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για το πλοιο *Ελληνικος Αστηρ* εχουμε βρει μια ωραια και λεπτομερη ιστοσελιδα του Αντωνη Πολυχρονιαδη http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gall.../ap-index.html που εφτιαξε και ενα εξαιρετικο μοντελο του πλοιου 




> This is the MV *Hellenic Star*, built from the LΆArsenal 1/350 Civil Liberty Ship resin kit.
> 
> The ship was built in November 1943 by Permanente Metals Corporation, Yard Number 2, and was originally named “*Keith Vawter*”. She was managed by the Interocean Steamship Company of San Francisco until 1946. 
> 
> She was delivered to her new owner Pericles G. Callimanopoulos in February 1947, renamed “*Hellenic Star*” and registered in Piraeus. In 1953 she was transferred to Hellenic Lines Ltd. She was scrapped in Istanbul in 1972.


HS1.jpgHS2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα αλλο πλοιο της εταιρειας ηταν το Empire State που παρουσιαζεται εδω σε ανακοινωση της 15ης Νοεμβριου 1946

19461115 Empire State.jpg

http://www.statesmarinelines.com/ships/empire_state.htm




> IDNo:     2248212     Year:     1945
> Name:     SPARKLING WAVE     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     15.12.44
> Flag:     USA     Date of completion:     7.45
> Tons:     8284     Link:     1822
> DWT:     9150     Yard No:     295
> Length overall:     139.9     Ship Design:     C2-S-B1
> LPP:     132.6     Country of build:     USA
> Beam:     19.2     Builder:     Moore DD
> ...


www.fsmaa.org/Mariner/FSM_PDF/16%20FSM%20Winter%202010.pdf

ES3.jpg

ES2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ/*VORIOS HELLAS*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hellas-02.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hellas-01.html


Φιλε Αντωνη... 

Τι μας παρουσιασες!  Μπραβο.  Μου ελυσες ενα ερωτημα και εδωσες φως σε ενα μεγαλο μυστηριο που ειχαμε...

Αν κοιταξεις εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83168  θα δεις ενα μεταπολεμικο *Βορειο**ς** Ελλας* που φαινεται οτι το πουλαγε η Ελληνικη κυβερνησις στις 10 Δεκεμβριου του 1947 για πολλα λεπτα...

19471210 Auctions.jpg

Τοτε ειχα γραψει εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...34&postcount=7
τα εξης:

*ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ*



> The Empire series were a series of ships in the service of the British Government. Their names were all prefixed with "Empire". Mostly they were used during World War II by the Ministry of War Transport (MoWT), who owned the ships but contracted out their management to various shipping lines. Some ships requisitioned during the Suez Crisis were also given the Empire prefix. They were acquired from a number of sources. Many were built for the MoWT, others obtained from the USA, still others were captured or seized from enemy powers.
> ..............
> *Empire Gatwick* was a 1,923 GRT cargo ship which was built by L&#252;becker Flenderwerke AG, L&#252;beck. Launched in 1944 as *Sanga* for Deutsche Afrika Line. Seized in May 1945 at Copenhagen. To MoWT and renamed *Empire Gatwick*. Allocated in 1947 to Greece. To Greek Government and renamed *Vorios Hellas*. Sold in 1948 to Hellenic Lines, Greece. Sold in 1974 to Papageorgiou Bros, Greece. Scrapped in April 1974 in Gemlik, Turkey.



Ωστε ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο!

Το *Βορειος Ελλας* φαινεται και εδω  οπου παρουσιαζεται ως  “General cargo ships (under 3000gt) built 1940-1949”



> River Thames-arriving at West India dock Aug.1970
> Hellenic Lines





> Built in 1944 by L&#252;becker Maschinenbau Gesellschaft, L&#252;beck, as German standard freighter of type Hansa A named "*Sanga*" for Deutsche Afrika Linien, Hamburg. 1945 British "*Empire Gatwick*". 1947 Greek "*Vorios Hellas*"
> Regards
> Klaus G&#252;nther


Vorios Hellas.jpg

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=475695

Μια κακη φωτογραφια του *Sanga* εδω http://www.weltchronik.de/dch/dch_3526.htm#

SAnga.jpg

Επισης διαβαστε εδω
http://www.portcities.org.uk/london/...MediaFile.6240

Vorios Hellas2.jpg




> Repro ID: P37615
> Description: The Hellenic Lines general cargo ship '*Vorios Hellas*' (1923 GRT) in the Surrey Docks in July 1963. Formerly the German '*Sanga*' (1944), she was seized by the Allies in 1945 and awarded to the Greek government in 1947, when she was renamed. She was owned by the _Hellenic Lines_ from 1948 until she was scrapped in 1974.
> Creator: Grierson
> Date: 24 July 1963
> Credit line: National Maritime Museum, London. Grierson Collection

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα αλλο πλοιο της ηταν το *Ροδοπη* που το βλεπετε εδω να βγαινει σε πληστηρειασμο στις 23 Μαιου 1948 μαζι με το *Βορειο Ελλας*. 

19480523 RodVE.jpg


Και αυτο πηγε στην ιδια εταιρεια!




> *ΡΟΔΟΠΗ*
> 
> *Empire Gavel* was a 1,923 GRT cargo ship which was built by L&#252;becker Flenderwerke AG, L&#252;beck. Launched in 1944 as _Setubal_ for Oldenberg-Portuguese Line. Seized in May 1945 at L&#252;beck. To MoWT and renamed Empire Gavel. Allocated to Greece in 1946 and renamed *Rodopi.* Sold in 1949 to Hellenic Lines, Greece. Scrapped in April 1974 in Turkey.


Με το ονομα *Setubal* ανηκε στην Oldenburg Portugiesische Dampschiffs Rhederei

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/opl.htm

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφα ευρηματα απο τους φιλους Nicholas Peppas και Τοξοτης!_

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φιλε Αντωνη... 
> 
> Τι μας παρουσιασες! Μπραβο. Μου ελυσες ενα ερωτημα και εδωσες φως σε ενα μεγαλο μυστηριο που ειχαμε...
> 
> Αν κοιταξεις εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83168 θα δεις ενα μεταπολεμικο *Βορειο**ς** Ελλας* που φαινεται οτι το πουλαγε η Ελληνικη κυβερνησις στις 10 Δεκεμβριου του 1947 για πολλα λεπτα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116084
> 
> Τοτε ειχα γραψει εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...34&postcount=7
> ...


 
Νίκο , στη λίστα των προς πώληση εκτός του <Β.ΕΛΛΑΣ> αναφέρεται και ένα <ΠΑΤΡΑΙ> , λες να πρόκειτε για το πιο κάτω ??

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patrai-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patrai-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Egyptos* (1945-1980)

Egyptos.jpg
Photo: J Robert Boman (1926-2002)
http://www.sjohistoriska.se/sv/Fordj...?msobjid=92865




> Fartygsnamn      EGYPTOS
> Reg.nr     2160
> Rederi/&#228;gare     Hellenic Lines, Ltd.
> Bygg&#229;r     1945
> Varv     Consolidated Steel Corp.,Ltd., Wilmington, Cal.
> Geografisk plats     &#214;vriga v&#228;rlden / Grekland
> Kategorier     Lastfartyg
> S&#246;kord     EGYPTOS Lastfartyg
> &#214;vrigt     Efter maskinhaveri s&#229;ldes Egyptos 1980 till upphuggning i Valencia.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Egyptos* (1945-1980)
> 
> Egyptos.jpg
> Photo: J Robert Boman (1926-2002)
> http://www.sjohistoriska.se/sv/Fordj...?msobjid=92865


ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΕΪΝΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟΥ HELLENIC PEARL;

----------


## τοξοτης

Hellenic lines Torkia in the India Dock, London15th August 1977

 http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number12969.asp

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία αλλά γιατί υιοθετείς έτσι αβασάνιστα το ορθογραφικό λάθος του site.
Είναι το ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ που η εταιρεία  το είχε γράψει με λατινικά γράμματα ΤURKIA.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Eνδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία αλλά γιατί υιοθετείς έτσι αβασάνιστα το ορθογραφικό λάθος του site.
> Είναι το ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ που η εταιρεία  το είχε γράψει με λατινικά γράμματα ΤURKIA.


Δεν είναι αβασάνιστα , απλά δεν ήξερα και μένα με παραξένεψε το Torkia αλλά υπέθεσα ότι ίσως έτσι να το είχε γράψει η εταιρεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η εταιρεία δεν θα μπορούσε να το γράψει έτσι, μόνο προτίμησαν την απλούστερη γραφή.

----------


## Ellinis

Το προπολεμικό ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ της "Ελληνικής" του Καλλιμανόπουλου, σε τρείς πόζες από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δ.Βόλου.
Το 3.000 γκρος τόνων καράβι είχε ναυπηγηθει το 1919 στην Αμερική (Pusey & Jones, Delaware) ως FIRE ISLAND για λογαριασμό της αμερικάνικης κυβέρνησης. Το 1920 πουλήθηκε σε Νορβηγούς ως SOLHAUG. Το 1935 ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ. Το καλοκαίρι 1940 το καράβι βρισκόταν στο Μπορντώ της Γαλλίας όταν αυτή συνθηκολόγησε, με αποτέλεσμα να κρατηθεί εκεί από τις δυνάμεις κατοχής. Μετά από μερικούς μήνες κηρύχθηκε γερμανική λεία πολέμου και μετονομάστηκε SCHARLACHBERGER. Οι Γερμανοί το βύθισαν στον ποταμό Gironde κατά την αποχώρηση τους στις 25.8.44, προφανώς για να εμποδίσουν τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Το ναυάγιο διαλύθηκε το 1946.

Belgion1.jpg belgion3.jpg belgion2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mου κάνει εντύπωση πως κρατήθηκε από τους Γερμανούς αφού η Ελλάδα τότε ακόμη ήταν ουδέτερη. 
Εκτός κ εάν το φορτίο του παραβίαζε την ουδετερότητα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να θεωρούσαν συμμετοχή στις εχθροπραξίες την παραβίαση του ναυτικού αποκλεισμού (ή κάπως έτσι).

Η εμπορική ναυτιλάι έιχε της πρώτες απώλειες στον πόλεμο πριν ακόμα και από τον τορπιλισμό της Ελλης. Σίγουρα του καλοκαίρι του 1940 βυθίστηκαν από γερμανικά υποβρύχια δυο βαπόρια του Λαιμού με ελληνική σημαία στις 26 Ιουνίου το Δημήτρης ανοιχτά του ακρωτηρίου Φινιστέρε και την 1 Ιουλίου το Αδάμαστος στο του Βισκαϊκό. Είχαν αφήσει όμως το πλήρωμα τνα τα εγκαταλείψει τηρώντας τους κανόνες πολέμου που μετά σταμάτησαν να τηρούνται.

Κάτι τέτοιο υποθέτω συνέβη και με το Βέλγιον του Καλλιμανόπουλου

----------


## πανούλης

Ένα - ένα αποκαθιστώ τα βιντεοκλίπ που χαθήκανε το καλοκαίρι. Εδώ είναι στιγμιότυπα από την ταινία "_Πετώντας με τον άνεμο_" (1966) με τον Γιάννη Βόγλη, όπου ανάμεσα σε πολλά σκαριά ξεχωρίζει το "ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ" του Καλλιμανόπουλου.

Παρεμπιπτόντως είδα στο site της General-G για τα τζενεραλάδικα, να αναφέρεται το GERMANIA της Hellenic Lines  ως πρώην GANYMEDE / EMPIRE GANYMEDE / BALTANGLIA / BALTIC PINE, το οποίο μετά την "Ελληνική" άλλαξε χέρια ως AURIGA το 1956 και πήγε για σκράπ το 1965. Προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο. Ξέρει όμως κανείς κάτι περι αυτού;

Επίσης, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι για το φορτηγό που εμφανίζεται πρώτο στο βιντεοκλίπ (00.06');

----------


## Ellinis

> Παρεμπιπτόντως είδα στο site της General-G για τα τζενεραλάδικα, να αναφέρεται το GERMANIA της Hellenic Lines  ως πρώην GANYMEDE / EMPIRE GANYMEDE / BALTANGLIA / BALTIC PINE, το οποίο μετά την "Ελληνική" άλλαξε χέρια ως AURIGA το 1956 και πήγε για σκράπ το 1965. Προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο. Ξέρει όμως κανείς κάτι περι αυτού;


Το ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ που αναφέρεις είναι το 2ο πλοίο με αυτό το όνομα του Καλλιμανόπουλου. Υπήρχε ένα (ναυπήγησης 1909) που ταξίδεψε το 1936-39 και μετά μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΤΡΑΙ για... ευνόητους λόγους.
Το 3ο είναι το εικονιζόμενο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1945-46 στην Σκωτία ως KITTIWAKE και ταξίδεψε για την Ελληνική το 1955-77 . Κατόπιν πουλήθηκε σε Σύριους ως HANAN και HANAN STAR και διαλύθηκε το 1988.

Επίσης φαίνεται και το μισό από το επιβατηγό ΛΗΜΝΟΣ του Τυπάλδου να καταπλέει στον Πειραιά.

----------


## πανούλης

Φίλτατε Ελληνίς, ευχαριστώ, πολύ ακριβείς οι πληροφορίες σου. Έψαχνα για στοιχεία γενικώς στο internet, αλλά μάταια. Άσε που όπου έκανα αναζήτηση για "Ελληνική" ή "Hellenic Lines" μου έβγαζε ένα κατεβατό για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα μόνο... 
 Πολύτιμα επίσης τα στοιχεία σου για την ύπαρξη τριών διαδοχικών πλοίων με το όνομα "Γερμανία" στην "Ελληνική". Υποψιαζόμουν την ύπαρξη μόνο δύο πλοίων και βρήκα στο ShipSpotting στοιχεία για το 3ο "Γερμανία", που το νόμιζα δεύτερο, αλλά είχα ήδη γράψει το post. Καλύτερα όμως, γιατί έτσι είχες την ευκαιρία να μας διαφωτίσεις για την ύπαρξη του 1ου "Γερμανία"/"Πάτραι". 

Μένει μόνο το μυστήριο του φορτηγού που εμφανίζεται στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα του κλιπ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Επ ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι : Πόσα πλοία με το όνομα < ΠΑΤΡΑΙ > είχε η εταιρεία ??

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτό ποιό < PATRAI > είναι ??  Σίγουρα πάντως όχι το GERMANIA της περιόδου 1936-1939 και ναυπήγησης του 1909.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patrai-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patrai-02.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/Patrai-03.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Εκτός λάθους μου το παρακάτω BALTANGLIA είναι το δεύτερο ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ το οποίο απεικονίζεται και αυτό πορακάτω προσαραγμένο.


Eίναι πράγματι το 2ο, κλασικό σκαρί τύπου Hansa. Παρακάτω ένα πιο αναλυτικό ιστορικό του

1944 *ADAMSTURM*, Hansa Line, Bremen. 
1945 Seized by Allies at Hamburg. 
1945 *EMPIRE GANYMEDE*, MOWT managed by Glen & Co Ltd. 
1947 *BALTANGLIA*, United Baltic Corp, London. 
1952 *BALTIC PINE*, same owners. 
1954 *GERMANIA*, Hellenic Lines, Greece. 
26.4.55 Aground Beachy Head after collision with s/s MARO, constructive total loss, sold and repaired. 
1956 *AURIGA*, Argo Line, Bremen. 
1965 Scrapped Bremerhaven.
πηγή




> Αυτό ποιό < PATRAI > είναι ??  Σίγουρα πάντως όχι το GERMANIA της περιόδου 1936-1939 και ναυπήγησης του 1909.


τύπου Hansa και αυτό, ναυπήγησης 1946 και μεταπολεμικό απόκτημα. Διαλύθηκε το 1984 στο Πέραμα ενώ ήταν παροπλισμένο από το 1978.

----------


## πανούλης

> Παρεμπιπτόντως είδα στο site της General-G για τα τζενεραλάδικα, να αναφέρεται το GERMANIA της Hellenic Lines  ως πρώην GANYMEDE ...


Σας οφείλω την διόρθωση παροράματος σχετικά με το πιό πάνω site, που το ορθό είναι EMPIRE-G. Ζητώ συγνώμη από όσους έψαχναν άδικα στη λάθος διεύθυνση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *HELLENIC LINES*
> 
> HELLENIC WAVEhttp://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Wave-01.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Wave-02.html


Για το πλοιο *Ελληνικον Κυμα* η *Hellenic Wave* ξεραμε λιγα πραγματα μεχρι τωρα.. Ιδου μια καταχωρηση απο την _Ναυτεμπορικη_ της 1ης Νοεμβριου 1950 για ταξιδι του πλοιου με επιβατες απο Πειραια προς Φιλαδελφεια.

19501101 Ell Kyma Nautemboriki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλο ενα, φιλε τοξοτη,  στην Πατρα προ πολλων ετων...

Hellenic Lines.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και αλλο ενα, φιλε τοξοτη,  στην Πατρα προ πολλων ετων...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142990


Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω

Hellenic Pioneer

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=840094

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το προπολεμικό ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ της "Ελληνικής" του Καλλιμανόπουλου, σε τρείς πόζες από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δ.Βόλου.
> ..............Το 1935 ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ. ..............
> ............


Καταπλους του πλοιου *Βελγιον* στον Πειραια, απο την Σφαιρα της 27ης Ιανουαριου 1936.
19360127 Βελγιον Σφαιρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το λίμπερτυ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΗ ή αν προτιμάτε HELLENIC BEACH στο Ντούρμπαν της Νοτίου Αφρικής παρέα με ένα από τα μεγάλα (και όμορφα) ρυμουλκά του λιμανιού. Μια φωτογραφία του εξαιρετικού Trevor Jones και ένα πλοίο που η "Ελληνική" το κράτησε από το 1947 έως το 1972 που το έστειλε για σκραπ στην Τουρκία.

JOHN_DOCK_HELLENIC_BEACH.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματικά εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.

----------


## Ilias 92

Για την Hellenic Lines υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο των εκδόσεων Αργώ.  Το έχει πάρει κανείς?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το παρακάτω < Hellenic Star > μάλλον πρέπει να είναι μεταγενέστερο απο αυτό του 1943.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153057
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...%20Star-02.jpg
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153058
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...%20Star-03.jpg


Eννοείται δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τα liberties τα πανέμορφα φ/γ σαν αυτό που έχτισε η εταιρεία αρχές δεκαετίας '70 στην Φινλανδία.




> Για την Hellenic Lines υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο των εκδόσεων Αργώ. Το έχει πάρει κανείς?


 Δεν θα μπορούσε να λείψει από την βιβλιοθήκη ενός λάτρη των τζενεραλάδικων σαν κ μένα. Το "παράπονό" μου είναι ότι δεν είμαστε πολλοί εδώ μέσα.Βλέπεις,οι περισσότεροι δεν τα ζήσατε.
Η "Ελληνική" αν κ ιδιωτική,ήταν κατά κάποιο τρόπο η εθνική εταιρεία γραμμών της Ελλάδας. Δυστυχώς έκλεισε το 1984 ( ; ) κ αυτό οφείλεται μάλλον σε ενδοοικογενειακούς λόγους.Πάντως ο κ. Περικλής Καλλιμανόπουλος συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται στα tankers κ στα supply tugs.
Aπορώ πως ο κ. Φουστάνος δεν ασχολήθηκε κ με την μεγάλη εταιρεία του Ευγενίδη,Greek South America Line / Νiver Lines.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του HELLENIC STAR στο Ντούρμπαν της Νότιας Αφρικής, δια χειρός Trevor Jones. Αψεγάδιασο και πανέμορφο με τη μαύρη φορεσιά της "Ελληνικής".
Ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα 100 λίμπερτυ που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα, το είχε εξαρχής ο Καλλιμανόπουλος και το 1970 μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ υπό την Πλειάδες Ν.Ε. με νηόλογιο Αμμοχώστου. Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στη Γιάλοβα της Τουρκίας.

HELLENIC_STAR.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Δεν θα μπορούσε να λείψει από την βιβλιοθήκη ενός λάτρη των τζενεραλάδικων σαν κ μένα. Το "παράπονό" μου είναι ότι δεν είμαστε πολλοί εδώ μέσα.Βλέπεις,οι περισσότεροι δεν τα ζήσατε.
> Η "Ελληνική" αν κ ιδιωτική,ήταν κατά κάποιο τρόπο η εθνική εταιρεία γραμμών της Ελλάδας. Δυστυχώς έκλεισε το 1984 ( ; ) κ αυτό οφείλεται μάλλον σε ενδοοικογενειακούς λόγους.Πάντως ο κ. Περικλής Καλλιμανόπουλος συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται στα tankers κ στα supply tugs.
> Aπορώ πως ο κ. Φουστάνος δεν ασχολήθηκε κ με την μεγάλη εταιρεία του Ευγενίδη,Greek South America Line / Νiver Lines.


Δυο φορες πηγα να αγορασω το βιβλιο,αλλα δεν ηταν δυνατόν,το ξεχασα προς το παρον!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο φορες πηγα να αγορασω το βιβλιο,αλλα δεν ηταν δυνατόν,το ξεχασα προς το παρον!


Nα το προσπαθήσεις.Συνεννοήσου μαζί τους πρώτα διότι μπορεί να έχει τελειώσει κ μάλιστα τα έδιναν προσφορά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του HELLENIC STAR στο Ντούρμπαν της Νότιας Αφρικής, δια χειρός Trevor Jones. Αψεγάδιασο και πανέμορφο με τη μαύρη φορεσιά της "Ελληνικής".
> Ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα 100 λίμπερτυ που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα, το είχε εξαρχής ο Καλλιμανόπουλος και το 1970 μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ υπό την Πλειάδες Ν.Ε. με νηόλογιο Αμμοχώστου. Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στη Γιάλοβα της Τουρκίας.
> 
> HELLENIC_STAR.jpg


Απορώ πώς με αυτά τα βαπόρια κ τα 10 μίλια που πήγαιναν έστω στη δεκαετία 60,'εκαναν τακτική γραμμή τη στιγμή που ο ανταγωνισμός πήγαινε με 15+. ΟΚ τα πρώτα δύσκολα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια το καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## dionisos

> Δεν θα μπορούσε να λείψει από την βιβλιοθήκη ενός λάτρη των τζενεραλάδικων σαν κ μένα. Το "παράπονό" μου είναι ότι δεν είμαστε πολλοί εδώ μέσα.Βλέπεις,οι περισσότεροι δεν τα ζήσατε.
> Η "Ελληνική" αν κ ιδιωτική,ήταν κατά κάποιο τρόπο η εθνική εταιρεία γραμμών της Ελλάδας. Δυστυχώς έκλεισε το 1984 ( ; ) κ αυτό οφείλεται μάλλον σε ενδοοικογενειακούς λόγους.Πάντως ο κ. Περικλής Καλλιμανόπουλος συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται στα tankers κ στα supply tugs.
> Aπορώ πως ο κ. Φουστάνος δεν ασχολήθηκε κ με την μεγάλη εταιρεία του Ευγενίδη,Greek South America Line / Νiver Lines.


 Επειδη Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ υπαρχουν και μερικοι ακομη σαν και σενα ας ξεκινησουμε και με τα δεξαμενοπλοια του Υιου Καλιμανοπουλου με την εταιρεια TRADE AND TRANSPORT.
Εδω το TRADE INDEPENDENCE EX KINOKAWA MARU IMO 6801987 BUILT 1967 GROSS 58526 DW 124850 TONS. Παρεδοθη απο τους Ιαπωνες το 1976 στο ΑΙΟΙ (ISHIKAVAZIMA HARIMA HEAVY INDUSTRIES).

TRADE INDEPENDENCE.jpg 
πηγη shipspotting

Εδω αλλη μια Φωτογραφια του πλοιου ως KINOKAWA MARU
TRADE INDEPENDENCE.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Απορώ πώς με αυτά τα βαπόρια κ τα 10 μίλια που πήγαιναν έστω στη δεκαετία 60,'εκαναν τακτική γραμμή τη στιγμή που ο ανταγωνισμός πήγαινε με 15+. ΟΚ τα πρώτα δύσκολα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια το καταλαβαίνω...


Μήπως είχανε ποιό οικονομικό τιμοκατάλογο και προσελκύαν όποιους δεν βιάζονταν;

Aλλη μια του Τρέβορ από το Ντούρμπαν, με το HELLENIC SKY - ή ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ όπως λογικά θα έγραφε στην πρύμνη του.

HELLENIC_SKY-DKS.jpg

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1943 ως GILBERT STUART, το πήρε η Ελληνική το 1947 και δεν άλλαξε χέρια μέχρι που πήγε για σκραπ στην Τουρκία το 1973.

----------


## dionisos

TRADE NOMAD EX LANTAU PEAK OBO CARRIER IMO 7367550 BUILT 1974 GROSS 39271 DW 76365
TRADE NOMAD EX LANTAU PEAK.jpgTrade Nomad-01.jpg shipspotting- photoshop

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδη Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ υπαρχουν και μερικοι ακομη σαν και σενα ας ξεκινησουμε και με τα δεξαμενοπλοια του Υιου Καλιμανοπουλου με την εταιρεια TRADE AND TRANSPORT.
> Εδω το TRADE INDEPENDENCE EX KINOKAWA MARU IMO 6801987 BUILT 1967 GROSS 58526 DW 124850 TONS. Παρεδοθη απο τους Ιαπωνες το 1976 στο ΑΙΟΙ (ISHIKAVAZIMA HARIMA HEAVY INDUSTRIES).
> 
> TRADE INDEPENDENCE.jpg 
> πηγη shipspotting


 Πολύ καλά κάνεις φίλε.Βέβαια οι admins θα πρέπει να προσθέσουν στον τίτλο, Τrade & Transport.




> TRADE NOMAD EX LANTAU PEAK OBO CARRIER IMO 7367550 BUILT 1974 GROSS 39271 DW 76365
> TRADE NOMAD EX LANTAU PEAK.jpgTrade Nomad-01.jpg shipspotting- photoshop


Αυτό πρέπει να χρίστηκε στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως είχανε ποιό οικονομικό τιμοκατάλογο και προσελκύαν όποιους δεν βιάζονταν;


Μπορεί να έπαιζε κ αυτό .Επιπλέον τα λίμπερτυς δεν ήταν φορτηγά γραμμής κ δεν είχαν στα αμπάρια κουραδόρους γιά γενικό φορτίο.
Σίγουρα η εταιρεία τους έκανε κάποιες μετατροπές.

----------


## dionisos

OBO TRADE DARING EX BISE IMO 7126085 BUILT 1972 GROOS 79317 DW 134999 TONS. Στις 11-11-94 κατατην διαρκεια φορτωσης σιδηρομεταλευματος με προορισμο το TARANTO στο λιμανι της ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑΣ PONTA DE MADEIRA εκοπη στα δυο.
TRADE DARING.jpgTRADE DARING BROKEN.jpgTRADE DARING LIMASOL.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TRADE BANNER BULK CARRIER EX MOUNT ELIKON EX MOZART FESTIVAL IMO 7420871 BUILT 1976 AT SUMITOMO URAGA DOCK JAPAN GROSS 20.373 TONS DW 34.505 TONS
TRADE   BANNER.jpgTrade Banner-01.jpgTRADE BANNER.jpg Απ'οτι  φαινονται στισ φωτογραφιες λιγο παραμελημενο. πηγη photoship + fotoflite

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> OBO TRADE DARING EX BISE IMO 7126085 BUILT 1972 GROOS 79317 DW 134999 TONS. Στις 11-11-94 κατατην διαρκεια φορτωσης σιδηρομεταλευματος με προορισμο το TARANTO στο λιμανι της ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑΣ PONTA DE MADEIRA εκοπη στα δυο.
> TRADE DARING.jpgTRADE DARING BROKEN.jpgTRADE DARING LIMASOL.jpg πηγη shipspotting


Kαμιά πατάτα στην φόρτωση θα έγινε.Αυτό το σηκώσανε κ το βουλιάξανε στα βαθειά.
Δεν φτιάχνουν πιά ΟΒΟ,μάλλον δεν συμφέρει από θέμα συντήρησης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λίγο άσχετο,παλιά τα γκαζάδικα φόρτωναν κ σιτηρά! Δεν ξέρω πώς κ γιατί γινόταν αυτό αλλά σε δεδομένες εποχές είτε θα υπήρχε υπερπροσφορά από tankers είτε έλλειψη από bulkers. Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι ένα του Καρρά αρχές 70 να ξεφορτώνει στο σιλό του Πειραιά αλλά φαίνοντα άλλα βαπόρια κ σε παλιές ταινίες.Αν ξερει κανείς να μας φωτίσει σχετικά...
Τέτοια πράγματα δεν γίνονται σήμερα.

----------


## dionisos

> Λίγο άσχετο,παλιά τα γκαζάδικα φόρτωναν κ σιτηρά! Δεν ξέρω πώς κ γιατί γινόταν αυτό αλλά σε δεδομένες εποχές είτε θα υπήρχε υπερπροσφορά από tankers είτε έλλειψη από bulkers. Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι ένα του Καρρά αρχές 70 να ξεφορτώνει στο σιλό του Πειραιά αλλά φαίνοντα άλλα βαπόρια κ σε παλιές ταινίες.Αν ξερει κανείς να μας φωτίσει σχετικά...
> Τέτοια πράγματα δεν γίνονται σήμερα.


Πολυ σωστα οπως τα λες. Τα δεξαμενοπλοια που φορτωναν σιτηρα ηταν τα παλαια ( τυπος Τ2 και ομοια τους). Μαλιστα ηταν και ποιο ασφαλη διοτι οι δεξαμενες λειτουργουσαν σαν μπουλμεδες και δεν χρειαζοταν να φτιαχνεις εσυ. Τοτε βεβαια ηταν λιγα τα bulk carriers και δεν επαρκουσαν για μεταφορα σιτηρων.Το μονο δυσκολο ηταν το καθαρισμα των δεξαμενων απο τα υπολειματα του πετρελαιου και ειδικα εαν ηταν απο υπολειματα λασπης απο διαφορα λιμανια που φορτωνες grude oil π.χ ενα απ'αυτα το TOBRUGH γιατι αφηνει πολυ λασπη και ακομη χρειαζοταν μεχρι και καλοριφερ για εκφορτωση και καθαρισμο γιατι ετυχε να εχω κανει αυτον τον συνδυασμο φορτωσης εκφορτωσης και φορτωσης σιτηρων. Μιλαμε για τρομερη ταλαιπωρια στο καθαρισμα των δεξαμενων.

----------


## dionisos

TRADE CARRIER EX BUNKO MARU IMO 7503403 BUILT 1976 HITACHI ZOSEN SAKAI GROSS 30.617 DW 51.672 TONS. Πουληθηκε το 2005 και μετονομαστηκε GLORY C
Trade Carrier-01.jpgTRADE CARRIER-GLORY C.jpgtrade carrier.jpg shipspotting + fotoflite

----------


## Ellinis

H εταιρία είχε υπό την Trade Line και δυο Victory ναυπήγησης 1945, τα TRADE BANNER και TRADE AMBASSADOR.
Τα πήρε το 1966 από την ολλανδική KNSM και τα κράτησε μέχρι που πήγαν για σκραπ το 1970-71 στην Ταϊβάν.
Εδώ το TRADE BANNER:

TRADE.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ σωστα οπως τα λες. Τα δεξαμενοπλοια που φορτωναν σιτηρα ηταν τα παλαια ( τυπος Τ2 και ομοια τους). Μαλιστα ηταν και ποιο ασφαλη διοτι οι δεξαμενες λειτουργουσαν σαν μπουλμεδες και δεν χρειαζοταν να φτιαχνεις εσυ. Τοτε βεβαια ηταν λιγα τα bulk carriers και δεν επαρκουσαν για μεταφορα σιτηρων.Το μονο δυσκολο ηταν το καθαρισμα των δεξαμενων απο τα υπολειματα του πετρελαιου και ειδικα εαν ηταν απο υπολειματα λασπης απο διαφορα λιμανια που φορτωνες grude oil π.χ ενα απ'αυτα το TOBRUGH γιατι αφηνει πολυ λασπη και ακομη χρειαζοταν μεχρι και καλοριφερ για εκφορτωση και καθαρισμο γιατι ετυχε να εχω κανει αυτον τον συνδυασμο φορτωσης εκφορτωσης και φορτωσης σιτηρων. Μιλαμε για τρομερη ταλαιπωρια στο καθαρισμα των δεξαμενων.


Εγώ δεν έχω δει Τ2 να φορτώνουν σιτηρά αλλά γκαζάδικα  του 50-60.Φαντάζομαι την ταλαιπωρία γιά το καθάρισμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H εταιρία είχε υπό την Trade Line και δυο Victory ναυπήγησης 1945, τα TRADE BANNER και TRADE AMBASSADOR.
> Τα πήρε το 1966 από την ολλανδική KNSM και τα κράτησε μέχρι που πήγαν για σκραπ το 1970-71 στην Ταϊβάν.
> Εδώ το TRADE BANNER:
> 
> TRADE.jpg
> πηγή


  Μιά άγνωστη πτυχή της εταιρείας του υιού Καλλιμανόπουλου...Να δούλεψαν άραγε γιά την εταιρεία του πατρός; H οποία άλλωστε στο ξεκίνημα μεταπολεμικά είχε ναυλώσει κάτι αμερικάνικα Victory.Aυτά τα πλοία σαν τύπος δεν ήταν δημοφιλή στους  Έλληνες εφοπλιστές κ ο μόνος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι είχε,ήταν ο Νιάρχος κ αυτό γιά λίγο μετά τον Β' Π.Π.

----------


## Ellinis

> Εγώ δεν έχω δει Τ2 να φορτώνουν σιτηρά αλλά  γκαζάδικα  του 50-60.Φαντάζομαι την ταλαιπωρία γιά το καθάρισμα.


Υπήρχε πριν λίγα χρόνια - και ίσως ακόμη - ενα Τ2 που λειτουργεί ως αποθήκη σιτηρών στο Port Said. Είχε μετασκευαστεί το 1966 σε φορτηγό bulk carrier αλλά το 1967 παγιδευτηκε στις Αλμυρές Λίμνες εξαιτίας του αραβο-ισραηλινού πολέμου. Το 1975 που ελευθερώθηκε, είχε περιέλθει στους ασφαλιστές που το πουλήσαν σε Αιγύπτιους. Παρότι εδώ αναφέρει οτι διαλύθηκε το 1996, υπήρχε ακόμη το 2010. Φωτογραφίες έχει αρκετές στο shipspotting.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπήρχε πριν λίγα χρόνια - και ίσως ακόμη - ενα Τ2 που λειτουργεί ως αποθήκη σιτηρών στο Port Said. Είχε μετασκευαστεί το 1966 σε φορτηγό bulk carrier αλλά το 1967 παγιδευτηκε στις Αλμυρές Λίμνες εξαιτίας του αραβο-ισραηλινού πολέμου. Το 1975 που ελευθερώθηκε, είχε περιέλθει στους ασφαλιστές που το πουλήσαν σε Αιγύπτιους. Παρότι εδώ αναφέρει οτι διαλύθηκε το 1996, υπήρχε ακόμη το 2010. Φωτογραφίες έχει αρκετές στο shipspotting.


Aυτό το γνωρίζω. Αλλά κοιτάξτε στις φωτό του aukvisser(ειδικεύεται σε γκαζάδικα) πόσο χαριτωμένα φαίνονταν σε κάποιες πόζες τα θεωρούμενα "σπαρτιάτικα" Τ2.

----------


## dionisos

TRADE CURIER OBO EX NAESS COURIER IMO 6614918 BUILT 1966 ΣΤΟ IHC OFFSHORE&MARINE-KRIMPEN NETHERLANDS GROSS 22.354 DW 42.604 TONS
TRADE CURRIER.jpgTrade Courier-01.jpg ηπγη fotoflite + photoship

----------


## dionisos

TRADE QUEST OBO EX WEATHERLY IMO 6814269 BUILT 1968 στο MHI KOBE SHIPYARD JAPAN GROSS 27.237 DW 47.184 TONS
TRADE QUEST.jpgTRADE QUEST EX WEATHERLY.jpg πηγη fotoflite

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TRADE GREECE.jpg

Bulk carrier 
Noρβηγία 1959 24400 dwt   1 Stork
Eπιμηκύνθηκε το 1966 29365 dwt,αγοράστηκε από την εταιρεία το 1972 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1982.
Φίλε dionisos αφού έπιασες την Τ&Τ,είπα να ανεβάσω αυτό το βαπόρι το οποίο θυμάμαι που ερχόταν εδώ στο σιλό κ ξεφόρτωνε σιτηρά από Αμερική.

----------


## dionisos

TRADE ENDEAVOR EX ELISABETH ENTZ IMO 5101469 BUILT 1961 GR 24.457 DW 36.559

TRADE ENDEAVOR EX ELISABETH ENTZ.jpg TRADE   ENDEAVOR.jpg 
πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TRADE FORTITUDE IMO 6402030 BUILT 1963 GR 31.188 DW 66.602
TRADE   FORTITUDE.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## τοξοτης

Κατ’ αρχή , κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη , πιστεύω ότι κακώς προστέθηκε στον αρχικό τίτλο [ ( Hellenic Lines (Π. Καλλιμανόπουλος ) ] το TRADE AND TRANSPORT καθ’ ότι αυτή είναι μία άλλη ξέχωρη εταιρεία του υιού Καλλιμανόπουλου. Ίσως το σωστότερο θα ήταν να ανοιχθεί νέο θέμα γι’ αυτή την εταιρεία


*MV Boulgaria



*Boulgaria-01.jpgBoulgaria-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ulgaria-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ulgaria-02.jpg

Στοιχεία για το πλοίο : http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?59676

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατ’ αρχή , κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη , πιστεύω ότι κακώς προστέθηκε στον αρχικό τίτλο [ ( Hellenic Lines (Π. Καλλιμανόπουλος ) ] το TRADE AND TRANSPORT καθ’ ότι αυτή είναι μία άλλη ξέχωρη εταιρεία του υιού Καλλιμανόπουλου. Ίσως το σωστότερο θα ήταν να ανοιχθεί νέο θέμα γι’ αυτή την εταιρεία
> 
> 
> *MV Boulgaria
> 11111111111111111
> 
> 
> *Boulgaria-01.jpgBoulgaria-02.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ulgaria-01.jpg
> ...


Στον τίτλο του ποστ εκ παραδρομής έχεις γράψει Βοurgaria.
Καλώς βάλαμε κ την Τ&Τ αφού είναι της οικογένειας  κ ο φίλος Dionisos θέλησε να ανεβάσει πλοία της εταιρείας .Γιά να είναι πιό σωστό,ο τίτλος του θέματος πποτείνω να γίνει Καλλιμανόπουλος (Ηellenic Lines,Trade & Transport).
Θυμάμαι το πολύνεκρο ναύαγιο.Σώθηκαν μόνο 3-4 ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς κ ο ασυρματιστής Λαμπίδης τον οποίο είχα διευθυντή σπουδών στον Ασπρόπυργο.Ήταν τυχερός που τον πέταξε η δίνη επάνω.

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ναυάγιο του ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ που έγινε στις 4/7/70 μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς και _εδώ_

Ολλανδικό σκαρί 4.115 κοχ του 1954. Ναυπηγήθηκε ως ROGGEVEEN για την Κoninklijke Paketvaart Maats. και το1966 μετονομάστηκε PRINSES EMILIA για την Oranje Lijn. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα το πήρε ο Καλλιμανόπουλος. 
Και μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη: 

boulgaria_70.jpg Boulgaria_West_India_Dock_May_70.jpg
πηγή

Ο τίτλος του θέματος προσαρμόστηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το 1ο  λινκ δεν ανοίγει.
 Σε αυτά τα βαπόρια (αδελφό ΡΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ) σπάνιο χαρακτηριστικό ήταν η έλλειψη πρόστεγου (καμπούνι).

----------


## Ellinis

Για δοκίμασε _εδώ_

----------


## dionisos

trade fortitude.jpgTRADE FORTITUDE EX LA LOMA.jpgΗ εταιρεια ειχε και αλλο πλοιο με το ονομα TRADE FORTITUDE EX WORLD TRUTH EX LALOMA OBO IMO 7120524 BUILT 1972 GROSS 122.263 DW 249.223 TONS. Εκοπηκε στο ALANG στις 21-03-1995

----------


## dionisos

Και αυτο παλι με ιδιο ονομα TRADE DARING EX BUSKEYE IMO 6712198 BUILT 1967 GROSS 27.175 DW 46.935
TRADE DARING.jpgtrade daring f.jpg πηγη photoship-fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Ας ξεκινησουμε τωρα και τα εν ενεργεια δεξαμενοπλοια της Εταιρειας.
Δ/Ξ UNITED KALAVRYTA EX SCF BYRRANGA IMO 9290397 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ 2005 στην HYUNDAI HEAVY INDUSTRIES GROSS 81.076 DW 159.156 TONS ΜΗΧΑΝΗ HYUNDAI MAN&BMW BHP 18.810
UNITED KALAVRYTA EX SCF BYRRANGA.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλάβρυτα λόγω καταγωγής της οικογένειας αλλά κ λόγω Αμβροσίου που είναι το λύσε κ το δέσε!

----------


## dionisos

M/T UNITED LEADERSHIP EX SCF ALDAN IMO 9290385 BUILT 2005 στο HYUNDAI HEAVY INDUSTRIES COREA GROSS 81.076 DW 159.062 TONS ΜΗΧΑΝΗ HYUNDAI MAN ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ 18600
UNITED LEADERSHIP EX SCF ALDAN.jpg shipspotting

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στον τίτλο του ποστ εκ παραδρομής έχεις γράψει Βοurgaria.
> Καλώς βάλαμε κ την Τ&Τ αφού είναι της οικογένειας  κ ο φίλος Dionisos θέλησε να ανεβάσει πλοία της εταιρείας .Γιά να είναι πιό σωστό,ο τίτλος του θέματος πποτείνω να γίνει Καλλιμανόπουλος (Ηellenic Lines,Trade & Transport).
> Θυμάμαι το πολύνεκρο ναύαγιο.Σώθηκαν μόνο 3-4 ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς κ ο ασυρματιστής Λαμπίδης τον οποίο είχα διευθυντή σπουδών στον Ασπρόπυργο.Ήταν τυχερός που τον πέταξε η δίνη επάνω.


Ίσως να γίνομαι λεπτολόγος αλλά , μιας και θέλετε να βάλετε τις δύο εταιρείες μαζί , μήπως το σωστό θα ήταν Καλλιμανόπουλοι ( το Καλλιμανόπουλος δηλώνει ένα και μόνο άτομο του οποίου και θα πρέπει να δηλώσουμε το μικρό του όνομα ).

----------


## dionisos

TRADE LIGHT EX BALDUR IMO 6525844 BULK CARRIER  BUILT 1966  EMDEN .GERMANY GR 25.327 DW 38.880 TONS
TRADE LIGHT.jpgTRADE LIGHT EX BALDUR.jpg fotoflite+shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ίσως να γίνομαι λεπτολόγος αλλά , μιας και θέλετε να βάλετε τις δύο εταιρείες μαζί , μήπως το σωστό θα ήταν Καλλιμανόπουλοι ( το Καλλιμανόπουλος δηλώνει ένα και μόνο άτομο του οποίου και θα πρέπει να δηλώσουμε το μικρό του όνομα ).


Στις παραδοσιακές εταιρείες τα μικρά ονόματα αλλάζουν ή επαναλαμβάνονται. αλλά το επώνυμο παραμένει διαχρονικό.Όλοι λένε του Καλλιμανόπουλου,του Ευγενίδη...

----------


## dionisos

UNITED DYNAMIC IMO 9412309 BUILT 2010 AT NEWTIMES BUILDING CHINA GR.85.522 DW 161.653 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ HYUNDAI MAN 18.860
UNITED DYNAMIC IMO 9412309.JPGUNITED DYNAMIC.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED EMBLEM IMO 9419096 BUILT 2010 στα NEWTIMES BUILDING CHINA GROSS 85.522 DW 161.724 TONS MHXANH HYUNDAI MAN 18.860
UNITED EMBLEM.jpgUNITED EMBLEM IMO 9419096.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED IDEAL IMO 9419101 BUILT 2011 στα Ναυπηγεια NEWTIMES BUILDING CHINA. Αδελφο πλοιο του EMBLEM και DYNAMIC GROSS 85.522 DW 161.762 TONS ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΗYUNDAI MAN 18860.
UNITED IDEAL.jpgUNITED IDEAL IMO 9419101.JPG shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED SEAS EX MARE AEGEUM IMO 9346861 BUILT 2008 στη MITSUI ENGINERING GROSS 59.611 DW 127.832 ΜΗΧΑΝΗ MAN ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ 14280 ΙΠΠΟΙ
UNITED SEAS IMO 9346861.jpgUNITED SEAS EX MARE AEGEUM.jpg SHISPOTING

----------


## dionisos

UNITED JOURNEY EX GAN DIGNITY IMO 9440538 BUILT 2010 ΣΤΟ SPPPLANT SHIPBUILDING  GROSS 62.571 DW 112.723 TONS MHXANH MAN  ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ 14280 ΙΠΠΟΙ
UNITED JOURNEY IMO 9440538.jpgUNITED JOURNEY EX GAN DIGNITY.jpg shipspotiing

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

althea_sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Βulker 43841 dwt   Eλευσίνα 1974 ως ΑΛΘΑΙΑ ( φωτό ) του Ανδρεάδη .Mαζί με το αδελφό ΑΚΤΑΙΑ κ ένα κονταδελφό αγγλικό τα μεγαλύτερα που χτίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα.Δλδ τότε παίρναμε κ καμιά παραγγελία από ξένους,ΤΩΡΑ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PERICLES G.C. ss.jpg shipspotting

275993 dwt Hitachi 1990

----------


## dionisos

Αλλο ενα αλλα ΒULK CARRIER M/V  PERICLES G.C. IMO 7333690 GROSS 36168 BUILT 1974
PERICLES G.C..jpg

----------


## dionisos

UNITED AMBASSADOR IMO 9307085 BUILT 2007 στο NEWCENTURY BUILDING CHINA GROSS 42010 DW 73584 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ  HUDONG MAN-B&W ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ 11300
UNITED AMBASSADOR.jpgUNITED AMBASSADOR IMO 9307085.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED BANNER IMO 9307097 BUILT 2007 NEWCENTURY SHIPBUILIDING. αδελφο του AMBASSADOR GROSS 42010 DW 73635  HUDONG MAN ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ 11300
UNITED BANNER.jpgUNITED BANNER IMO 9307097.JPG shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Το τριτο αδελφο πλοιο μαζι με το AMBASSADOR KAI BANNER
UNITED CARRIER IMO 9307102 BUILT 2007 
UNITED CARRIER.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED FORTITUDE IMO 9412452 BUILT 2010  στο NEW CENTURY BUILDING CHINA GROSS 62775 DW 112.719 TONS  ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ HYUNDAI MAN-B&W ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ 15820
UNITED FORTITUDE.jpgUNITED FORTITUDE IMO 9412452.JPG  shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED GRACE IMO 9419137 αδελφο του fortitude με ιδια χαρακτηριστικα μονο διαφορα στο dead weight 112.777 tons
UNITED GRACE.jpgUNITED GRACE IMO 9419137.JPG shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

UNITED HONOR IMO 9419151 αδελφο των δυο fortitude kai grace. Διαφορα μονο στο dead weight 112.795 tons.
UNITED HONOR.jpgUNITED HONOR IMO 9419151.JPG shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε dionisos σχεδόν πάντα υπάρχει ψιλοδιαφορά στους τόνους ανάνεσα σε αδέλφια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC SEAMAN a.jpg Aρχείο Γεωρ. Φουστάνου


Σουηδία 1966   13198 dwt   B&W  19.0 kts

Ως KILLARA της Βrostroms εγκλωβίστηκε στο Σουέζ λόγω του πολέμου των 6 ημερών τον Ιούνιο 1967 ενώ έκανε το παρθενικό ταξίδι της επιστροφής.
Αποκτήθηκε μαζί με το επίσης εγκλωβισμένο σουηδικό ΜΑRIT μετέπειτα ΗΕLLENIC PATRIOT το 1975 κ αφού ρυμουλκήθηκαν στον Πειραιά,ενεργοποιήθηκαν ύστερα από 8 χρόνια!
Τον Οκτώβριο 1983 κατασχέθηκε κ εν συνεχεία η Ηellenic Lines χρεωκόπησε.
Τον Φεβρουάριο 1984 εκπλειστηριάστηκε κ μετονομάστηκε PANAMA STAR.
To 1986 πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER ALLALIN HORN EX RED SKY IMO 7214648 BUILT 1972 GROSS 20.270 DEAD WEIGHT 34.358 TONS
ALLALINHORN IMO7214648.jpgALLALINHORN EX TRADE YONDER.jpgALLALINHORN EX RED SKY.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER NADEL HORN EX PINK SKY IMO 7129001 BUILT 1972 GROSS 20.220 TONS
NADERHOLN EX PINKSKY.jpgNADELHORN IMO 7129001.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER STRAHL HORN EX TRADE UNITY IMO 7357529 BUILT 1976 GROSS 35.897 TONS
STRAHLHORN IMO 7357529.jpgSTRAHLHORN EX TRADE UNITY.jpg fotoflite shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TANKER TRADE RESOLVE EX GLORIA OCEAN II IMO7328839 BUILT 1974 GROSS 32.589 TONS
TRADE RESOLVE IMO 7328839.jpgTRADE RESOLVE EX GLORIA OCEAN II.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER TRADE MASTER IMO 7518501 BUILT 1976 GROSS 15.421 TONS
TRADE MASTER IMO 7518501.jpg fotoflite

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ομάδα του fb WWII Vehicles in Greece ανέβηκε χθες αυτή η φωτογραφία από τη συλλογή του περιοδικού LIFE. 
athinai 1910.jpg

Δείχνει το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ του Καλλιμανόπουλου σε νηοπομπή το 1940, λίγο πριν το κατασχέσουν οι Ιταλοί. Και το ιστορικό του από τον φίλο Francesco De Domenico



> PALERMO ex ATHINAI (1937) of Hellenic Lines Ltd. (P.G. Callimanopoulos  mgt), ex SCOTTISH PRINCE of Prince Line, 2897 grt, built 1910 by Short  Bros at Sunderland. Captured 28.10.1940 off Messina by Italian naval  units at the moment of the Italian attack against Greece. Managed by the  S.A. Garibaldi, requisitioned as a naval auxiliary from 20.3.1942,  later chartered by the Italian Army. Heavily damaged by bombs in Prevesa  on 2.9.1943, taken to Scutari where she fell into German hands on  10.9.1943. Operated by the Mittelmeer Reederei GmbH. Mined with heavy  damage on 27.5.1944 at the mouth of the Tagliamento, reached Fiume and  was sunk there by air attack on 6.7.1944.
> πηγή

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER TRADE AMBASSADOR EX MOUNT HYDRA IMO 7427594 BUILT 1976 GROSS 18.953 TONS
TRADE AMBASSADOR IMO 7427594.jpgTRADE AMBASSADOR EX MOUNT HYDRA.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER TAESCHORN EX BLUE SKY IMO 7033965 BUILT 1970 AT URAGA SHIPYARD JAPAN GROSS 20.270 DW 34.867 TONS
TAESKHORN IMO7033965.jpgTAESCHORN EX BLUE SKY.jpg shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΓΚΥΡΑ της Ελληνικής κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου στο Σαν Φραντζίσκο. 

NH 89874.jpg
NH 89875.jpg
πηγή

Πλοίο του 1923, είχε αγοραστεί το 1938 αλλά το Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 βγήκε ολική απώλεια όταν έπαθε ζημιές από πυρκαγιά ένω έπλεε στο Μεξικό. Κατόπιν το πήραν οι αμερικάνοι και το επισκεύασαν για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες του πολέμου. Μάλιστα του έβαλαν σημαία Παναμά. Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## dionisos

> BULK CARRIER STRAHL HORN EX TRADE UNITY IMO 7357529 BUILT 1976 GROSS 35.897 TONS
> STRAHLHORN IMO 7357529.jpgSTRAHLHORN EX TRADE UNITY.jpg fotoflite shipspotting


 Ψαχνοντας βρηκα οτι το ανωτερω BULK CARRIER τελικα υπεστη μια ολικη μετασκευη και παρουσιαζεται ως ZHEN HUA 6 HEAVY LIFTER VESSEL GROSS 29847 με τον ιδιο IMO 7357529. O Φιλος Bικτωρ και ο Ελλινις και οποιος αλλος γνωριζει περισσοτερα μπορει να μας ενημερωσει για την χρονολογια μετασκευης και οτι αλλο γνωριζει.
ZHEN HUA 6 EX TRADE UNITY IMO 7357529.jpgZHEN  HUA 6.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/T TRADE HONOUR EX MOBIL PRIDE IMO 7053018 BUILT 1971 AT SASEBO - JAPAN GROSS 107.570 TONS DW 214.992 TONS. ENGINE STEAM TURBINE GENERAL ELECTRIC 30000 HP SPEED 16 KNOTS. Διεληθη στο GADANI BEACH στις 3/2/92
TRADE HONOR IMO 7053018.jpgTRADE HONOR EX MOBIL PRIDE IMO 7053018.jpg aukevissers

----------


## dionisos

M/V TRADE OCEAN EX HEYTHROP IMO 6712394 Κατασκευη 1967 στα HITACHIZOSEN SAKAI JAPAN για λογαριασμο της P&O. GROSS 43330 NET 27029 DW 73800 TONS. Μηχανη B&W DIESEL 20700 BHP Ταχυτης 15.5 κομβοι. Το 1988 παρεληφθη απο την TRADE AND TRANSPORT. Διελυθη στο BEILUN CHINA στις 29/11/83. Ζητειται φωτογραφια ως TRADE OCEAN.
TRADE OCEAN EX HEYTHROP IMO 6712394.jpg photoshipHEYTHROP IMO 6712394.jpgP&O

----------


## Ellinis

O "EΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΥΡΣΟΣ", σε φωτογραφία του άρχοντα Tρέβορ Τζόουνς.
HELLENIC TORCH-stern.jpg

Κλασσικό φορτηγό 7.510 κοχ, ναυπηγημένο το 1956 στα σκοτσέζικα ναυπηγεια William Hamilton & Co στο Port Glasgow.Για μηχανές είχε εξακύλινδρες Doxford Oil που έδιναν 6700bhp και το κινούσαν με 15,5 κομβους.
Μετονομάστηκε το 1981 σε CHALLENGE και πήγε για σκραπ το 1982. Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του εδώ.

----------


## dionisos

Αλλο ενα TRADE MASTER εκτος αυτου του post 98.
TRADE MASTER EX OCEAN MASTER IMO 6512873 Κατασκευη το 1965 στο EMDEN - GERMANY. GROSS 21381 DW36416
TRADE MASTER IMO 6512873.jpg shispotingTRADE MASTER EX OCEAN MASTER IMO 6512873.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ψαχνοντας βρηκα οτι το ανωτερω BULK CARRIER τελικα υπεστη μια ολικη μετασκευη και παρουσιαζεται ως ZHEN HUA 6 HEAVY LIFTER VESSEL GROSS 29847 με τον ιδιο IMO 7357529. O Φιλος Bικτωρ και ο Ελλινις και οποιος αλλος γνωριζει περισσοτερα μπορει να μας ενημερωσει για την χρονολογια μετασκευης και οτι αλλο γνωριζει.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176745Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176746 shipspotting


Μετασκευάστηκε το 2001-02. Φαίνεται ότι οι Κινέζοι γιά τα heavy lift σαν αυτά που μας έρχονται κ στον Πειραιά,μετασκευάζουν bulk carriers.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα 4 ατμόπλοια τύπou C2 που πήρε η Ελληνική, εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη νότιο Αφρική από τον φίλο Τρέβορ Τζόουνς. Όπως φαίνεται, δεν είχε αποδοθεί το όνομα στα ελληνικά στην πρύμνη, όπως σε άλλα καράβια της εταιρίας. Προτιμήσαν δηλαδή ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΤΣΑΡΜ αντί για ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΟΗΤΕΙΑ!...   :Uncomfortableness: 

HELLENIC CHARM.jpg

Και ένα σύντομο ιστορικό:
Built in 1944 as the C2-type ORIENTAL for the  US War Shipping Administration. Sold to Compa&#241;&#237;a Sudamericana  					de Vapores, Valpara&#237;so and became MAIPO in 1947. Sold in 1966 to Hellenic Lines who renamed her HELLENIC CHARM. She was broken up in 1974 in Spain.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα από τα 4 ατμόπλοια τύπou C2 που πήρε η Ελληνική, εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη νότιο Αφρική από τον φίλο Τρέβορ Τζόουνς. Όπως φαίνεται, δεν είχε αποδοθεί το όνομα στα ελληνικά στην πρύμνη, όπως σε άλλα καράβια της εταιρίας. Προτιμήσαν δηλαδή ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΤΣΑΡΜ αντί για ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΟΗΤΕΙΑ!...  
> 
> HELLENIC CHARM.jpg
> 
> Και ένα σύντομο ιστορικό:
> Built in 1944 as the C2-type ORIENTAL for the  US War Shipping Administration. Sold to CompaΓ±Γ*a Sudamericana                      de Vapores, ValparaΓ*so and became MAIPO in 1947. Sold in 1966 to Hellenic Lines who renamed her HELLENIC CHARM. She was broken up in 1974 in Spain.


Την απόδοση στα ελληνικά την εφάρμοζαν σε κάποια πλοία κάποτε όπως έκαναν τόσοι άλλοι παλιότερα.Λάθος κατά τη γνώμη μου αφού το όνομα του πλοίου είναι όνομα κ δεν επιδέχεται εκδοχές.Επίσης υπερβολικό θα έλεγα, όπως υπερβολική είναι η χρηση των αγγλικών σήμερα. 
Πανέμορφα αυτά τα αμερικάνικα C2. Moιάζει να τα πήραν γιά να "κλείσουν τρύπες" ή ήταν ευκαιρία.Συγκριτικά με άλλα της εταιρείας δεν τα κράτησαν πολύ κ σαν ατμοκίνητα που ήταν,με την τότε πετρελαϊκή κρίση τα έστειλαν...

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο για τα c-2, μάλλον ήταν δύσκολα καράβια και δεν μακροημερευσαν. Αντίθετα τα μικρότερα ( και άκομψα) c1-m ως δηζελοκινητα άντεξαν περισσότερο. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΣ σε φώτο του 1977 από το 7seasvessels.com
Ως ΚΡΙΌΣ ήταν ενα από τα πρώτα 107 πλοία που πήραμε μετά τον πόλεμο. 
Και το ιστορικό του:
1945, 3805grt, C1-M class, 103.2 x 15.2m, 11 knots, motor ship
Consolidated Steel Corporation, Wilmington (1343) as COASTAL MONITOR, U.S. War Shipping Admin.
1947 KRIOS, M. Embiricos, Andros
1961 EGYPTOS, Hellenic Lines
Broken up at Valencia after engine damage, arrived 24/11/1980

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ως ΚΡΙΌΣ ήταν ενα από τα πρώτα 107 πλοία που πήραμε μετά τον πόλεμο.


Ακριβώς φίλε κ μάλιστα αυτά έμειναν γνωστά στην Ελλάδα ως τύπου ΚΡΙΟΣ. Αυτό γιά τους γνωρίζοντες αφού δυστυχώς οι πιτσιρικάδες άλλά κ άλλοι  ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ καν γιά την ιστορία της εμπορικής μας  ναυτιλίας
Η εταιρεία είχε άλλα 2 C-1M τα ΚΥΠΡΟΣ κ ΡΟΤΤΕΡΝΤΑΜ,σίγουρα ασχημόπαπα αλλά προσφιλείς αναμνήσεις γιά μένα από το μεγάλο λιμάνι του χθες.

----------


## dionisos

> Ακριβώς φίλε κ μάλιστα αυτά έμειναν γνωστά στην Ελλάδα ως τύπου ΚΡΙΟΣ. Αυτό γιά τους γνωρίζοντες αφού δυστυχώς οι πιτσιρικάδες άλλά κ άλλοι  ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ καν γιά την ιστορία της εμπορικής μας  ναυτιλίας
> Η εταιρεία είχε άλλα 2 C-1M τα ΚΥΠΡΟΣ κ ΡΟΤΤΕΡΝΤΑΜ,σίγουρα ασχημόπαπα αλλά προσφιλείς αναμνήσεις γιά μένα από το μεγάλο λιμάνι του χθες.


Cypros-01.jpg  ΚΥΠΡΟΣRotterdam-29.jpg ROTTERDAM photoship

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία από το   shipspotting  ...   και αλλη μια υπαρχει στο http://7seasvessels.com/coastal-captain-1945-imo-5016274/rotterdam1945/
από όπου και το ιστορικό ρου:
1945, 3855grt, C1-M class, 5032dwt, 103.2 x 15.2m, 11 knots
J. A. Jones Construction Company, New Brunswick (202) as COASTAL CAPTAIN, U.S. War Shipping Admin.
1948 ANDINO, Cia. ChileΓ±a de Nav. Interoceanica, Valparaiso
1964 GERTRUD C. ERTEL, Ertel Reederei, Hamburg
1966 I. C. ERTEL, Ertel, Bieber & Co., Hamburg
1967 ROTTERDAM, Transpacific Carriers Corp. (Hellenic Lines), Piraeus
1977 Hellenic Lines, Piraeus  
1979 Evikiss S.A. (C. Velissarios)
Broken up at Gadani Beach, arrived 16/04/1981

----------


## dionisos

> Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία από το   shipspotting  ...   και αλλη μια υπαρχει στο http://7seasvessels.com/coastal-capt...rotterdam1945/
> από όπου και το ιστορικό ρου:
> 1945, 3855grt, C1-M class, 5032dwt, 103.2 x 15.2m, 11 knots
> J. A. Jones Construction Company, New Brunswick (202) as COASTAL CAPTAIN, U.S. War Shipping Admin.
> 1948 ANDINO, Cia. ChileΓ±a de Nav. Interoceanica, Valparaiso
> 1964 GERTRUD C. ERTEL, Ertel Reederei, Hamburg
> 1966 I. C. ERTEL, Ertel, Bieber & Co., Hamburg
> 1967 ROTTERDAM, Transpacific Carriers Corp. (Hellenic Lines), Piraeus
> 1977 Hellenic Lines, Piraeus  
> ...


ROTTERDAM1945.jpg 7seas vessels

----------


## Ellinis

Και εδώ το ΚΥΠΡΟΣ σε μια φωτογραφία του φίλου  P.  Davey, στο Ηράκλειο το 1980 παρέα με το ιστορικό ρυμουλκό ΕΙΡΉΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ. Τα κοντεινερ στο κατάστρωμα μαρτυρούν ότι η εποχή των τζενεράλαδικών έφτανε στο τέλος της. 

Ένα (τουλάχιστον) από τα c1 έμεινε για πάντα στην Ελλάδα. ΤΟ ΣΊΣΚΙΝΑ του Βεντουρη βυθίστηκε το 1976 κοντα στην Όφιδουσα της  Αστυπάλαιας - όπως είπε το πλήρωμα που βγήκε με τις βάρκες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

hellenic_patriot_ff.jpgfaktaomfartyg
H δεύτερη γέφυρα ήταν εκπαιδευτική

Oλλανδία 1962    10831 dwt          Gotaverken   17.5 kts
Εγκλωβισμένο στο Σουέζ από το 1967 λόγω του πολέμου,αγοράστηκε ως σουηδικό MARIT το 1975 μαζί με το μετέπειτα ΗΕLLENIC SEAMAN.
Mε την χρεωκοπία της Ελληνικής το 1984 εκπλειστηριάστηκε κ ως ΤΕΝΟΝ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC ADVENTURE ss.jpg shipspotting

Γαλλία 1973     22311 dwt.      Mηχανές 2 Pielstick diesel   19.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1980 κ εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984.Πέρασε κ από τη Costamare.Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία το 1999.

----------


## andria salamis

> hellenic_patriot_ff.jpgfaktaomfartyg
> H δεύτερη γέφυρα ήταν εκπαιδευτική
> 
> Oλλανδία 1962    10831 dwt          Gotaverken   17.5 kts
> Εγκλωβισμένο στο Σουέζ από το 1967 λόγω του πολέμου,αγοράστηκε ως σουηδικό MARIT το 1975 μαζί με το μετέπειτα ΗΕLLENIC SEAMAN.
> Mε την χρεωκοπία της Ελληνικής το 1984 εκπλειστηριάστηκε κ ως ΤΕΝΟΝ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα.


ομορφο καραβι,με ναυπηγικές γραμμές,που με προδιαθέτουν,να το σχεδιάσω!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ομορφο καραβι,με ναυπηγικές γραμμές,που με προδιαθέτουν,να το σχεδιάσω!


Oι Σκανδιναβοί είχαν την ιδιαιτερότητα να σχεδιάζουν τα καράβια τους κ αρκετές φορές να αναθέτουν αλλού τη ναυπήγηση.
Πχ αυτό εδώ,δεν μπορείς να το πεις ολλανδικό καράβι γιά κανένα λόγο.

Το πλοίο δούλευε κ ως εκπαιδευτικό της εταιρείας (Svenska Ostasiatiska).Oι μεγάλες ξένες εταιρείες το συνήθιζαν.Κάποια πλοία είχαν περισσότερες ενδιαιτήσεις γιά δοκίμους.Το συγκερκριμένο είχε κ εκπαιδευτική γέφυρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC SPIRIT.jpgHELLENIC SPIRIT ss.jpg shipspotting

Ιαπωνία 1957        11155 dwt          MAN 16.0 kts
Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1981.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HEROAS.jpg Ο "'Ηρωας" σε κακό χάλι κ με την επιγραφή κάποιας Ι.P. Lines...

Aδελφό του ΗΕLLENIC SPIRIT, 11152 dwt. To 1981 πουλήθηκε κ μετονομάστηκε ΗΕROAS,σημαία Μάλτας.Το 1983 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC GLORY ss.jpg shipspotting

Aδελφό του ΗΕLLENIC TORCH.
Βρεταννία 1956     10657 dwt       Doxford   16.0 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 1981,μετονομάστηκε LEADER κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία το 1952.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC FAITH ss.jpgPRECIOUS ISLAND ss.jpg Ως PRECIOUS ISLAND
Aμφότερα shipspotting

Φινλανδία 1972        15037 dwt       Sulzer   19.0 kts      
1 από 6 αδελφά,χτίστηκαν στα Wartsila,τα άλλα Η.PRIDE,H.STAR,H.WAVE,H.SUN,H.SEA. Mετασκευάστηκε το 1982 σε κοντεϊνερόπλοιο στα CNR του Παλέρμο μαζί με τα 3 τελευταία βαπόρια: 21465 dwt, 1203 TEU (φωτό Νο2).
Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1985 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1998.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS ALGORAB ns.jpg Ως USS ALGORAB AKA-8, navsource
Hellenic Sailor-01.jpg photoship

HΠΑ 1939          9853 dwt        Doxford  16.5 kts
 Τύπου C-2,στον Β' Π.Π ήταν φορτηγό αμφιβίων επιχειρήσεων του Αμερ.Ναυτικού.Διατήρησε τους ιστούς με τα τετραπλά κολωνάκια που τα είχε γιά την φορτοεκφόρτωση των ΑΒΜ (Αποβατικό Μηχανοκινήτων).
Αγοράστηκε το 1954,πουλήθηκε to 1973 κ ως ΑLOHA πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC LAUREL ss.jpg shipspotting

Δυτ.Γερμανία 1961       10744 dwt        MAN  17.0 kts
Aδελφά ΗΕLLENIC SPLENDOR,HELLENIC DESTINY. Eκπλειατηριάστηκε το 1984 κ μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΕΜΟΕSSA.
Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1985.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC CHAMPION.jpg

Σκαραμαγκάς 1971     15037 dwt      MAN  16.5 kts         * 12 επιβάττες
Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984.Το 1991 λόγω ζημιών από κυκλώνα στο Μπάγκλα Ντες βγήκε ολική απώλεια κ διαλύθηκε εκεί.
Αδελφά Η.CHALLENGER,H.CARRIER,H.IDEAL,H.NAVIGATOR,ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙ  ΟΣ Κ.ΙV .Tροποποίηση του βασικού SD-14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής κατόπιν απαίτησης της 
"Ελληνικής". Ήταν η χρυσή εποχή των ναυπηγήσεων στην Ελλάδα κ τα SD-14 που φτιάχναμε ήταν ποιοτικά ανώτερα από αυτά στην Αγγλία. 
Εκδοχή αυτού του σχεδίου προσφέρθηκε ως HS-15 στην διεθνή αγορά από τα "Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία" αλλά δεν πήραν παραγγελία.

*Τα cargo liners έπαιρναν μέχρι 12 επιβάτες.Αναφέρονται όπου είναι διαπιστωμένο.

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177065faktaomfartyg
> H δεύτερη γέφυρα ήταν εκπαιδευτική
> 
> Oλλανδία 1962    10831 dwt          Gotaverken   17.5 kts
> Εγκλωβισμένο στο Σουέζ από το 1967 λόγω του πολέμου,αγοράστηκε ως σουηδικό MARIT το 1975 μαζί με το μετέπειτα ΗΕLLENIC SEAMAN.
> Mε την χρεωκοπία της Ελληνικής το 1984 εκπλειστηριάστηκε κ ως ΤΕΝΟΝ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα.


Και μια ως NIPPON
HELLENIC PATRIOT EX NIPPON.jpgεπισης απο factaom-fartyg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TOLMI  7s.jpg  Ως ΤΟΛΜΗ, 7seasvessels

Σκαραμαγκάς 1972       15153 dwt
Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1996.

----------


## dionisos

> HELLENIC LAUREL ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Δυτ.Γερμανία 1961       10744 dwt        MAN  17.0 kts
> Aδελφά ΗΕLLENIC SPLENDOR,HELLENIC DESTINY. Eκπλειατηριάστηκε το 1984 κ μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΕΜΟΕSSA.
> Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1985.


Μια του HELLENIC DESTINY Hellenic Destiny-01.jpg και μια του HELLENIC SPLENDOR μετα την συγκρουση με το TARANTELA
Hellenic Splendor--Tarantel-01.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

> TOLMI  7s.jpg  Ως ΤΟΛΜΗ, 7seasvessels
> 
> Σκαραμαγκάς 1972       15153 dwt
> Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1996.


Και μια ως HELLENIC IDEAL
Hellenic Ideal-01.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLENIC DAWN.jpgDIMITRA.jpg Ως DIMITRA, shipspotting

Σιγκαπούρη 1981        7826 dwt        Pielstick  15.0 kts      431 TEU
Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 .Πουλήθηκε το 2009 γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.

----------


## dionisos

> HELLENIC DAWN.jpgDIMITRA.jpg Ως DIMITRA, shipspotting
> 
> Σιγκαπούρη 1981        7826 dwt        Pielstick  15.0 kts      431 TEU
> Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 .Πουλήθηκε το 2009 γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.


Και μια ως LISBOA παλι απο shipspottingHELLENIC DAWN EX LISBOA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177066 shipspotting
> 
> Γαλλία 1973     22311 dwt.      Mηχανές 2 Pielstick diesel   19.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1980 κ εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984.Πέρασε κ από τη Costamare.Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία το 1999.


Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CONCORD,HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP,HELLENIC SPIRIT (73).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177157Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177158 Ως DIMITRA, shipspotting
> 
> Σιγκαπούρη 1981        7826 dwt        Pielstick  15.0 kts      431 TEU
> Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 .Πουλήθηκε το 2009 γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.


Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CAPE,HELLENIC ISLAND.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177142Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177143 Ως PRECIOUS ISLAND
> Aμφότερα shipspotting
> 
> Φινλανδία 1972        15037 dwt       Sulzer   19.0 kts      
> 1 από 6 αδελφά,χτίστηκαν στα Wartsila,τα άλλα Η.PRIDE,H.STAR,H.WAVE,H.SUN,H.SEA. Mετασκευάστηκε το 1982 σε κοντεϊνερόπλοιο στα CNR του Παλέρμο μαζί με τα 3 τελευταία βαπόρια: 21465 dwt, 1203 TEU (φωτό Νο2).
> Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1985 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1998.


Hellenic_Sea sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Κατασχέθηκε με το κλείσιμο της εταιρείας,πουλήθηκε το 1988 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1997 στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Anglia11 sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Ασυμπλήρωτο Ολλανδία 1944-παράδοση Γερμανία 1945        3180 dwt        ατμομηχανή compound   10.0 kts
Αγοράστηκε το 1957 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην Τουρκία το 1974.

ΑΔΕΛΦΑ
Μετά τα ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ κ ΡΟΔΟΠΗ των γερμανικών πολεμικών επανορθώσεων,η εταιρεία αγόρασε το 1957-58 κ άλλα αδελφά τα ΑΓΚΥΡΑ,ΒΕΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ,ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ τύπου Ηansa A (γερμανικά στάνταρντ φ/γ του πολέμου).
Το ΠΑΤΡΑΙ που πήρε αμέσως μεταπολεμικά,ήταν κονταδελφό τύπου Ηansa B.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Anghyra1 sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Bέλγιο 1946           3142 dwt
Tύπου Ηansa A, αγοράστηκε το 1958 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1973 στην Γιουγκοσλαβία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Iraklion sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Δ.Γερμανία 1954      6570 dwt         MAN  13.5 kts 
Kατά καιρούς η εταιρεία έκανε μεμονωμένες αγορές όπως αυτό (1971) το οποίο κ πούλησε γιά διάλυση το 1981 στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LIVORNO ss.jpg shipspotting

Δ.Γερμανία 1952       6391 dwt     Sulzer  16.5 kts          12 επιβάτες
Όμορφο βαπόρι,αγοράστηκε το 1966 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1980 στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## dionisos

> Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CAPE,HELLENIC ISLAND.


Το HELLENIC CAPE
HELLENIC CAPE.jpg fotoflite HELLENIC CAPE EX OPDR CADIZ.jpg  OPDR CADIZHELLENIC CAPE EX EVDOXIA CARMELA.jpg EVDOXIA CARMELA και οι δυο φωτο απο shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CAPE,HELLENIC ISLAND.


Ως HELLENIC ISLAND 
HELLENIC ISLAND.jpgHELLENIC ISLAND EX CANARIAS EXPRESS.jpgEXPRESS CANARIAS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

> Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CONCORD,HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP,HELLENIC SPIRIT (73).


Ως HELLENIC CONCORD
HELLENIC CONCORD.jpgHELLENIC CONCORD EX ZIM PIRAEUS.jpg ZIM PIRAEUS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CONCORD,HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP,HELLENIC SPIRIT (73).


Ως HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP
HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP.jpgHELLENIC FRIENDSHIP EX ZIM SYDNEY.jpg ZIM SYDNEY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC CONCORD,HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP,HELLENIC SPIRIT (73).


Ως HELLENIC SPIRIT (73)
HELLENIC SPIRIT.jpgHELLENIC SPIRIT EXATLANTICA MARSEILLE.jpg ATLANTICA MARSEILLES photoship

----------


## dionisos

RO-RO TOY 1978 GR 29119 DW 31262 TONS
Ως JOLLY RUBINO της LINEA MESSINA στις 12/9/2002 σε ταξειδι προς την MOMBASSA μετα απο πυρκαια προσαραξε βορειως του DURBAN.
HELLENIC EXPLORER.jpgHELLENIC EXPLORER EX JOLLY RUBINO.jpgHELLENIC EXPLORER - JOLLY RUBINO.jpg photoship

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177220 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Bέλγιο 1946           3142 dwt
> Tύπου Ηansa A, αγοράστηκε το 1958 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1973 στην Γιουγκοσλαβία.


To ΑΓΚΥΡΑ στο διαλυτήριο του Sveti Kajo δίπλα στο αδελφάκι του ΒΕΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Marijan Zuvij.

ANGHYRA1946 at breakers.jpg




> ΑΔΕΛΦΑ
> Μετά τα ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ κ ΡΟΔΟΠΗ των γερμανικών πολεμικών επανορθώσεων,η  εταιρεία αγόρασε το 1957-58 κ άλλα αδελφά τα ΑΓΚΥΡΑ,ΒΕΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ,ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ  τύπου Ηansa A (γερμανικά στάνταρντ φ/γ του πολέμου).
> Το ΠΑΤΡΑΙ που πήρε αμέσως μεταπολεμικά,ήταν κονταδελφό τύπου Ηansa B.


Aπό τα "Hansa A", το ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ και το ΡΟΔΟΠΗ είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί στις αρχές του 1945 από τους Γερμανούς στην επιχείρηση "Hannibal", δηλαδή την εκκένωση των Γερμανών από περιοχές της Ανατολικής Πρωσίας που τότε καταλάμβανε ο Σοβιετικός στρατός. 

Εδώ το ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ ως SANGA από αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού Okrety Wojenne (τ.119) στα πλοία τύπου Hansa. 
Image1.jpg

Και το ΡΟΔΟΠΗ από το ίδιο αφιέρωμα.
Image2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω
> 
> Hellenic Pioneer
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=840094



Το hellenic pioneer μοντελο που ειχα κατασκευασει το 2005 με αμφιβολα στοιχεια απο εναν που ειχε κανει υποπλοιαρχος του και 2-3 φωτο, επεμενε για βολβο που πολυ αμφιβαλω εαν ειχε

hellenic-lines.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το hellenic pioneer μοντελο που ειχα κατασκευασει το 2005 με αμφιβολα στοιχεια απο εναν που ειχε κανει υποπλοιαρχος του και 2-3 φωτο, επεμενε για βολβο που πολυ αμφιβαλω εαν ειχε
> 
> hellenic-lines.jpg


Μάλλον το είχε κάψει ο φίλος.Δεν έβαζαν μπάλα τότε σε αυτά τα βαπόρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177142Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177143 Ως PRECIOUS ISLAND
> Aμφότερα shipspotting
> 
> Φινλανδία 1972        15037 dwt       Sulzer   19.0 kts      
> 1 από 6 αδελφά,χτίστηκαν στα Wartsila,τα άλλα Η.PRIDE,H.STAR,H.WAVE,H.SUN,H.SEA. Mετασκευάστηκε το 1982 σε κοντεϊνερόπλοιο στα CNR του Παλέρμο μαζί με τα 3 τελευταία βαπόρια: 21465 dwt, 1203 TEU (φωτό Νο2).
> Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1985 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1998.


HELLENIC_WAVE na.jpg naviearmatori

Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 2004 στην Κίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177147
> 
> Σκαραμαγκάς 1971     15037 dwt      MAN  16.5 kts         * 12 επιβάττες
> Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984.Το 1991 λόγω ζημιών από κυκλώνα στο Μπάγκλα Ντες βγήκε ολική απώλεια κ διαλύθηκε εκεί.
> Αδελφά Η.CHALLENGER,H.CARRIER,H.IDEAL,H.NAVIGATOR,ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙ  ΟΣ Κ.ΙV .Tροποποίηση του βασικού SD-14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής κατόπιν απαίτησης της 
> "Ελληνικής". Ήταν η χρυσή εποχή των ναυπηγήσεων στην Ελλάδα κ τα SD-14 που φτιάχναμε ήταν ποιοτικά ανώτερα από αυτά στην Αγγλία. 
> Εκδοχή αυτού του σχεδίου προσφέρθηκε ως HS-15 στην διεθνή αγορά από τα "Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία" αλλά δεν πήραν παραγγελία.
> 
> *Τα cargo liners έπαιρναν μέχρι 12 επιβάτες.Αναφέρονται όπου είναι διαπιστωμένο.


Σκαραμαγκάς 1972    15153 dwt
Συγκρούστηκε το 1981 ανοικτά της Βόρειας Καρολίνας με το φορτηγιδοφόρο LASH ATLANTICO (1972/30298 dwt)LASH ATLANTICO.jpg (shipspotting) κ βγήκε CTL. To 1983 υπέστη μιά πολύ σπάνια μετασκευή στο Nόρφολκ, από φορτηγό σε χημικό τάνκερ, με το όνομα SEA VENTURE 18924 dwt, σημαία ΗΠΑ.
SEA VENTURE.jpg shipspotting

Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 2010 στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## dionisos

ΡΟ-ΡΟ Αδερφο του HELLENIC EXPLORER. Κατασκευη 1978
 Εδω ωςHELLENIC INOVATOR EX JOLLY TURCHESE.jpg JOLLY TURCHESE και εδω ωςHELLENIC INOVATOR EX TRAKYA.jpg TRAKYA. ΠΗΓΗ shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Το τριτο αδερφο RO-RO HELLENIC VALOR εδω ως JOLLY SMERALDO
HELLENIC VALOR EX JOLLY MERALDO.jpg shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177147
> 
> Σκαραμαγκάς 1971     15037 dwt      MAN  16.5 kts         * 12 επιβάττες
> Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984.Το 1991 λόγω ζημιών από κυκλώνα στο Μπάγκλα Ντες βγήκε ολική απώλεια κ διαλύθηκε εκεί.
> Αδελφά Η.CHALLENGER,H.CARRIER,H.IDEAL,H.NAVIGATOR,ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙ  ΟΣ Κ.ΙV .Tροποποίηση του βασικού SD-14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής κατόπιν απαίτησης της 
> "Ελληνικής". Ήταν η χρυσή εποχή των ναυπηγήσεων στην Ελλάδα κ τα SD-14 που φτιάχναμε ήταν ποιοτικά ανώτερα από αυτά στην Αγγλία. 
> Εκδοχή αυτού του σχεδίου προσφέρθηκε ως HS-15 στην διεθνή αγορά από τα "Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία" αλλά δεν πήραν παραγγελία.
> 
> *Τα cargo liners έπαιρναν μέχρι 12 επιβάτες.Αναφέρονται όπου είναι διαπιστωμένο.


Hellenic Challenger-03.jpg photoships

Σκαραμαγκάς 1972      15153 dwt
Το 1985 εκπλειστηριάστηκε κ ως SARA D. βυθίστηκε ανατολικά της Μαλαισίας.

----------


## dionisos

GRIGORIOS C. III EX MICHAEL ANAGNOS BUILT 10/44. Το 1947 ηλθε στα χερια της HELLENIC LINES. Πηγε για διαλυση στο SPLIT ΤΟ 1973. Εδω στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
GRIGORIOS C. III.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

GRIGORIOS C. II EX BARON AILSA EX WAR GUAVA BUILT 1919 AT BRISTOL CHARLES HILL AND SONS GROSS 2497 MHXANH TRIPLE EXPANSION 265 NHP SPEED 10.5 KNOTS. Το 1935 περιηλθε στην εταιρεια και το 1941 εβυθισθη απο το ADMIRAL SCHEER. Και τα 27 μελη του πληρωματος περισυνελεγησαν σωα
GRIGORIOS C. II - BARON AILSA.jpgBaron Ailsa-02.jpg εδω ως BARON AILSA photoship

----------


## Ellinis

> GRIGORIOS C. II EX BARON AILSA EX WAR GUAVA BUILT 1919 AT BRISTOL CHARLES HILL AND SONS GROSS 2497 MHXANH TRIPLE EXPANSION 265 NHP SPEED 10.5 KNOTS. Το 1935 περιηλθε στην εταιρεια και το 1941 εβυθισθη απο το ADMIRAL SCHEER. Και τα 27 μελη του πληρωματος περισυνελεγησαν σωα
> GRIGORIOS C. II - BARON AILSA.jpgBaron Ailsa-02.jpg εδω ως BARON AILSA photoship


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ένα άλλο BARON AILSA το οποίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στην Αγγλία ως EMPIRE HARCOURT και πέρασε το 1962 σε ελληνική πλοιοκτησία ως ΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΗ ΔΟΞΑ και αργότερα MOUNT SINAI. Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στο Πέραμα.
Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε το σωστό BARON AILSA. To ADMIRAL SCHEER - θωρηκτό τσέπης το αποκαλούσαν - έκανε μια εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένη καταδρομική επιχείρηση που αναστάτοσε τις συμμαχικές νηοπομπές. Το ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Κ. ΙΙ το βύθισε ανοιχτά από τις Σευχέλλες και το πλήρωμα το επιβίβασε ως αιχμάλωτους. Για τη δράση και το τέλος του γερμανικού πολεμικού υπάρχει η εξαιρετική ταινία εποχής The Battle of River Plate με πρωταγωνιστές (για εμένα πλοία) της εποχής του πολέμου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177147
> 
> Σκαραμαγκάς 1971     15037 dwt      MAN  16.5 kts         * 12 επιβάττες
> Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984.Το 1991 λόγω ζημιών από κυκλώνα στο Μπάγκλα Ντες βγήκε ολική απώλεια κ διαλύθηκε εκεί.
> Αδελφά Η.CHALLENGER,H.CARRIER,H.IDEAL,H.NAVIGATOR,ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙ  ΟΣ Κ.ΙV .Tροποποίηση του βασικού SD-14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής κατόπιν απαίτησης της 
> "Ελληνικής". Ήταν η χρυσή εποχή των ναυπηγήσεων στην Ελλάδα κ τα SD-14 που φτιάχναμε ήταν ποιοτικά ανώτερα από αυτά στην Αγγλία. 
> Εκδοχή αυτού του σχεδίου προσφέρθηκε ως HS-15 στην διεθνή αγορά από τα "Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία" αλλά δεν πήραν παραγγελία.
> 
> *Τα cargo liners έπαιρναν μέχρι 12 επιβάτες.Αναφέρονται όπου είναι διαπιστωμένο.


GIANNIS L a ss.jpg Ως GIANNIS L., shipspotting

Σκαραμαγκάς 1972   15153 dwt
Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984,μετονομάστηκε GIANNIS L. διαχειριζόμενο πιθανότατα από τον Αγγελικούση.Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2005 μάλλον σαν βορειοκορεατικό
ΚUM GANG.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hellenic Dolphin-01.jpg photoship

ΗΠΑ 1944      9970 dwt      2 ατμοστρόβιλοι General Electric  15.5 kts      8 επιβάτες
Επιβλητικό αμερικάνικο βαπόρι τύπου C2-S-B1, αγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1974 στην Ισπανία.
Αδελφά στην εταιρεία: HELLENIC CHARM,HELLENIC HALCYON,HELLENIC SUNBEAM.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ένα άλλο BARON AILSA το οποίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στην Αγγλία ως EMPIRE HARCOURT και πέρασε το 1962 σε ελληνική πλοιοκτησία ως ΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΗ ΔΟΞΑ και αργότερα MOUNT SINAI. Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στο Πέραμα.
> Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε το σωστό BARON AILSA. To ADMIRAL SCHEER - θωρηκτό τσέπης το αποκαλούσαν - έκανε μια εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένη καταδρομική επιχείρηση που αναστάτοσε τις συμμαχικές νηοπομπές. Το ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Κ. ΙΙ το βύθισε ανοιχτά από τις Σευχέλλες και το πλήρωμα το επιβίβασε ως αιχμάλωτους. Για τη δράση και το τέλος του γερμανικού πολεμικού υπάρχει η εξαιρετική ταινία εποχής The Battle of River Plate με πρωταγωνιστές (για εμένα πλοία) της εποχής του πολέμου.


Έχεις δίκιο κ με πρόλαβες.Στη Νο1 το βαπόρι μοιάζει πολύ με Ηαnsa A.Στο River Plate ήταν το GRAF SPEE.Tα θωρηκτά τσέπης αντιστοιχούσαν περισσότερο με καταδρομικά μάχης. Όντως πρωταγωνιστούσαν πλοία της εποχής,μάλιστα το ΙΝS DELHI έπαιζε τον...εαυτό του ως ΗΜS ACHILLES.

----------


## dionisos

GRIGORIOS C. IV ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΤΙΜΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-SAINT ANDREAS-SAFAR IMO 7224643 GROSS 9072 DW14914 Κατασκευη στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ το 1972 ως sd-14. Πηγε για διαλυση στην CHITTAGONG 4/11/1998.
GRIGORIOS C. IV - TIMIOS STAVROS.jpg TIMIOS STAVROS photoshipGRIGORIOS IV - SAINT ANDREAS.jpg SAINT ANDREAS photoship GRIGORIOS C. IV - SAFAR.jpg SAFAR shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177146 shipspotting
> 
> Δυτ.Γερμανία 1961       10744 dwt        MAN  17.0 kts
> Aδελφά ΗΕLLENIC SPLENDOR,HELLENIC DESTINY. Eκπλειατηριάστηκε το 1984 κ μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΕΜΟΕSSA.
> Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1985.





> Μια του HELLENIC DESTINY Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177152  photoship


Kαι από εμένα μια του HELLENIC DESTINY, δια χειρός Trevor Jones στο Ντούρμπαν το 1974.

HELLENIC DESTINY-1-March 1974.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kαι από εμένα μια του HELLENIC DESTINY, δια χειρός Trevor Jones στο Ντούρμπαν το 1974.
> 
> HELLENIC DESTINY-1-March 1974.jpg


 Υπέροχα βαπόρια,υπέροχη φωτό,το άσχημο είναι ότι με τη χρεωκοπία της εταιρείας ορισμένα κ από τα πιό καινούργια από αυτά έπεσαν σε λάθος χέρια.

----------


## dionisos

Βαζω δυο φωτογραφιες που βρηκα στο photoship με το πρωτο ονομα που ειχε MAIPO.
HELLENIC CHARM - MAIPO.jpgHELLENIC CHARM EX MAIPO.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Και μια παλι απο το PHOTOSHIP του ΗΕLLENIC HALKYON  ως COPIAPO
HELLENIC HALKYON EX COPIAPO.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Βαζω δυο φωτογραφιες που βρηκα στο photoship με το πρωτο ονομα που ειχε MAIPO.
> HELLENIC CHARM - MAIPO.jpgHELLENIC CHARM EX MAIPO.jpg


Το πρώτο του όνομα όταν ολοκληρώθηκε το 1943 ως αμερικανικό C2 ήταν ORIENTAL. Το 1947 το πήρε η χιλιανή Compania Sudamericana de Vapores, και τότε μετονομάστηκε MAIPO. Το 1966 το πήρε η Ελληνική και το 1974 πήγε για σκραπ στην Ισπανία.
Παρόμοια πορεία είχε το HELLENIC HALCYON, ex -COPIAPO, ex-GOLDEN GATE.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Regulus sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Γερμανία  1979   5788 dwt   Mak 14.5 kts     308 TEU
Nαυλωμένο στα 1979-1982 (γερμανική σημαία) τον καιρό της μετάβασης της εταιρείας στα εμπορευματοκιβώτια κ βασικά δούλεψε σαν feeder.
Yπάρχει σαν φιλιππινέζικο SPAN ASIA 3.

Αυτό το βαποράκι δεν αναφέρεται σε καμμιά ελληνική πηγή περιέργως.
Μόνο ... ένα αλητάκι του λιμανιού το θυμάται που η χάρη του άρχιζε ποδαράτα από τα Λεμονάδικα κ τελείωνε στου Βασιλειάδη,αφού εκεί ήταν τα containers :Star:  :Triumphant:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride: .

----------


## dionisos

HELLENIC MED Κατασκευη 1954 εις SCOTTS SHIPBUILDING-GREENOCK U.K. GROSS 8121 DW11428. Εδω φωτογραφιες απο shipspotting
HELLENIC MED EX CLAN STEWART.jpg ως CLAN STEWART και απο photoship ωςHELLENIC MED EX SOUTHAFRICAN SCULPTOR.jpg SOUTH AFRICAN SCULPTORHELLENIC MED EX KINPURNIE CASTLE.jpg KINPURNIE CASTLE

----------


## dionisos

HELLENIC GRACE Κατασκευη 1962 εις DAMEN SHIP REPAIR-ROTTERDAM GROSS6846 DW10261. Στην φωτογραφια απο το photoship ως GORREDYK
HELLENIC GRACE EX GOREDYK.jpgHELLENIC GRACE EX GORREDYK.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HELLENIC MED Κατασκευη 1954 εις SCOTTS SHIPBUILDING-GREENOCK U.K. GROSS 8121 DW11428. Εδω φωτογραφιες απο shipspotting
> HELLENIC MED EX CLAN STEWART.jpg ως CLAN STEWART και απο photoship ωςHELLENIC MED EX SOUTHAFRICAN SCULPTOR.jpg SOUTH AFRICAN SCULPTORHELLENIC MED EX KINPURNIE CASTLE.jpg KINPURNIE CASTLE


Aυτό φίλε ήταν του Μεθενίτη*. Χρησιμοποίησαν κ άλλοι το πρόθεμα HELLENIC.
*O οποίος κάποτε στο σπίτι του στη Γλυφάδα είχε ένα μικρό ναυτικό μουσείο με ομοιώματα πλοίων του κλπ,ανοικτό στο κοινό.Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα αυτό.
Είχε γράψει κάποτε ο Εφοπλιστής σχετικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πρώτο του όνομα όταν ολοκληρώθηκε το 1943 ως αμερικανικό C2 ήταν ORIENTAL.


Ως γνωστό αυτά ήταν ατμοκίνητα C2 όπως φαίνεται από ολόκληρο τον τύπο C2-S-B1,το S δλδ ατμός.Από αυτά πήραν βαρβάτες εταιρείες όπως Αmerican Export,United States Lines κλπ.Υπήρχαν κ μερικά ντηζελοκίνητα C2 όπως το HELLENIC SAILOR που ανέβασα,των οποίων ολόκληρος ο τύπος ήταν C2-(Cargo)M.
Πάντως το πιό εντυπωσιακά ήταν τα μεγαλύτερα C3-S-A1/A2 από τα οποία δεν νομίζω να πήραν Έλληνες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AUSTRALPORT ss.jpg Ως AUSTRALPORT, shipspotting

Βρεταννία 1915    3697 grt     ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης  10.0 kts
Πρώην ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ του Ν.Γ. Λιβανού,πουλήθηκε το 1933 στον Χατζηπατέρα.Από τα ελληνικά φ/γ που ναύλωνε η εταιρεία προπολεμικά.
Βυθίστηκε την 1/10/40 (πριν την κήρυξη πολέμου!) από το ιταλικό Υ/Β  Μ.F. BARACCA ανοικτά της Πορτογαλίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NATALIE ss.jpg Ως ΝΑΤΑLIE, shipspotting

Tύπου C2-S-B1    ΗΠΑ 1944        9150 dwt
Aνήκε στην αμερικάνικη State Marine Lines με την οποία συνεργάστηκε η Ελληνική μεταπολεμικά.   
Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν το 1972.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πάντως το πιό εντυπωσιακά ήταν τα μεγαλύτερα C3-S-A1/A2 από τα οποία δεν νομίζω να πήραν Έλληνες.


Ένα C3-S-A1 που αγόρασαν Έλληνες ήταν το CAPTAIN THEO (φωτο εδώ) της Antor των Βάτη. Ήταν από αυτά που ολοκληρώθηκαν ως αεροπλανοφόρα συνοδείας και υπηρέτησε στο Βρετανικό ΠΝ με μορφή δανεισμού, ως HMS SEARCHER. Το 1945 οι Άγγλοι το γυρίσαν στους Αμερικάνους που το "γδύσανε" από τις πρόσθετες κατασκευές και το σκαρί αγοράστηκε από τη συριανή οικογένεια Βάτη. Το 1964 το πούλησαν στον CY Tung και διαλύθηκε το 1976.
C3 ήταν επίσης το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ της Ελ.Μες, το кρουαζιερόπλοιο GALAXY QUEEN και το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ V του Λάτση, αλλά όλα διαφορετικού σχεδίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα C3-S-A1 που αγόρασαν Έλληνες ήταν το CAPTAIN THEO (φωτο εδώ) της Antor των Βάτη. Ήταν από αυτά που ολοκληρώθηκαν ως αεροπλανοφόρα συνοδείας και υπηρέτησε στο Βρετανικό ΠΝ με μορφή δανεισμού, ως HMS SEARCHER. Το 1945 οι Άγγλοι το γυρίσαν στους Αμερικάνους που το "γδύσανε" από τις πρόσθετες κατασκευές και το σκαρί αγοράστηκε από τη συριανή οικογένεια Βάτη. Το 1964 το πούλησαν στον CY Tung και διαλύθηκε το 1976.
> C3 ήταν επίσης το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ της Ελ.Μες, το ΠΊρουαζιερόπλοιο GALAXY QUEEN και το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ V του Λάτση, αλλά όλα διαφορετικού σχεδίου.


Σωστά, αυτά που συμπλήρωσαν/μετασκεύασαν οι Αμερικάνοι γιά πάρτι τους ήταν σαν το MORMACSURFMORMACSURF 7s.jpg (7seasvessels) αλλά με διάφορες παραλλαγές ανάλογα την εταιρεία.
Από Victories εκτός Γρηγ.Καλλιμανόπουλου κ Νιάρχου,έχουμε ενδείξεις ότι πήραν κ άλλοι Έλληνες έστω δεύτερο,τρίτο χέρι ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

COTTON STATE ss.jpg shipspotting

 COTTON STATE  τύπου C2-S-B1 της State Marine Lines.
ΗΠΑ 1946  9150 dwt. Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1969 στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hoosier State-07.jpg photoship

ΗΟΟSIER STATE  άλλο ένα βαπόρι μέρος της συνεργασίας των 2 εταιρειών.
Τύπου EC2-S-C1 (Liberty)          ΗΠΑ 1944        7240 grt     Παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή      11,0 kts
Διαλύθηκε στη Νότιο Κορέα το 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VOLUNTEER STATE.jpg VOLUNTEER STATE

Liberty       HΠΑ 1944    7216 dwt
Διαλύθηκε το 1971 στο Ταϊβάν.

Η συνεργασία των State Marine κ Ελληνικής ήταν βραχύβια (1946-47).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MAFALDA sh.jpg MAFALDA,  skiphistorie

Βρεταννία 1949       3545 dwt       ατμομηχανή compound  14.5 kts
Nαυλώθηκε αρχές δεκαετίας 50     Το 1971 ως ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ ημιβυθίστηκε στην Αγ.'Αννα Μυκόνου,πουλήθηκε γιά σκραπ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEGERO.b1953-7s.jpg DEGERO, 7seasvessels

Oλλανδία 1953      5373 dwt      Stork   14.0 kts
Φινλανδικό φ/γ που ναυλώθηκε νεότευκτο.Το 1977 πουλήθηκε στη Flandermar (Aγούδημοι) μετονομάστηκε CEFALLONIAN SEA. To 1981 σε άλλους Έλληνες ,ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΑ Κ. Aπό το 1992 ως SEA LORD αμφίβολη η ύπαρξή του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GHIKAS ss.jpg Ως ΓΚΙΚΑΣSPYROS V..jpg Ως ΣΠΥΡΟΣ Β.
 Αμφότερα  shipspotting

Aσυμπλήρωτο Βρετανία 1948,παράδοση Δανία 1951      3990 dwt     B&W  14.0 kts
Nαυλωμένο από τον Γκούμα ως ΓΚΙΚΑΣ,φέρεται ότι διαλύθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1980 ως ΣΠΥΡΟΣ Β.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

F)L  V  R.jpg
FLIGHT LIEUTENANT VASSILIADES R.A.F.
ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗΣ

Liberty      ΗΠΑ 1943     7216 grt
Nαυλώθηκε αρχές δεκαετίας 50 μαζί με άλλα φ/γ μέχρι την παράδοση νεοτεύκτων της εταιρείας.Διαλύθηκε το 1968 ως ΜITROPOLIS.

Πλοίο με το πιό παράξενο κ μακρόσυρτο όνομα,μου έκανε εντύπωση από μικρός αφού καπετάνιος του υπήρξε ένας θείος μας.
Το "Σμηναγός Βασιλειάδης,Βασιλική Αεροπορία" στα αγγλικά,απλουστεύθηκε ως "Αεροπόρος Βασιλειάδης" στα ελληνικά.
Ονομάστηκε προς τιμή του γιού του Χιώτη εφοπλιστή Βασιλειάδη ο οποίος στον Β' Π.Π. κατατάχθηκε στη RAF κ έπεσε ηρωικά το 1945 με ένα μαχητικό Ηawker Tempest.

----------


## Ellinis

> DEGERO.b1953-7s.jpg DEGERO, 7seasvessels
> 
> Oλλανδία 1953      5373 dwt      Stork   14.0 kts
> Φινλανδικό φ/γ που ναυλώθηκε νεότευκτο.Το 1977 πουλήθηκε στη Flandermar (Aγούδημοι) μετονομάστηκε CEFALLONIAN SEA. To 1981 σε άλλους Έλληνες ,ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΑ Κ. Aπό το 1992 ως SEA LORD αμφίβολη η ύπαρξή του.


Ο Malcolm Cranfield αναφέρει σε αφιέρωμα για τους Αφούς Αγούδημου που είχε δημοσιεύσει το Ships' Monthly, οτι το 1977-79 αγόρασαν 14 πλοία που μετονομάστηκαν με ονόματα που είχαν ως πρώτο συνθετικό το CEFALLONIAN. Και αναφέρει οτι το πρώην DEGERO με το αδελφό του (ECKERO/CEFALLONIAN SKY) και άλλα 5 πουλήθηκαν στην οικογένεια Καββαδά που σύντομα αντιμετώπισε οικονομικά προβλήματα και τα πλοία έδεσαν.  
Για το DEGERO υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτογραφίες εδώ, ενώ στη σελ.29 του ναυτιλιακού περιοδικού των νησιων Άλαντ (διαθέσιμο εδώ) υπάρχει αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο. ...Κοίτα να δεις κάτι παράξενοι τύποι Βίκτωρ Χιώτη, κάθονται και ασχολούνται με τα παλιά φορτηγά και την ιστορία των μότορσιπ τους... αντί να παρακολουθούν στον Η/Υ τους αν έπεσε στο AIS η ταχυτητα του Εξπρές Παπάτζα ή γιατί άλλαξε πορεία το Σούπερ-φραπέ... Είναι πολύ πίσω τα άτομα!  :Disgust:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Malcolm Cranfield .Κοίτα να δεις κάτι παράξενοι τύποι Βίκτωρ Χιώτη, κάθονται και ασχολούνται με τα παλιά φορτηγά και την ιστορία των μότορσιπ τους... αντί να παρακολουθούν στον Η/Υ τους αν έπεσε στο AIS η ταχυτητα του Εξπρές Παπάτζα ή γιατί άλλαξε πορεία το Σούπερ-φραπέ... Είναι πολύ πίσω τα άτομα!


Εμένα με είπε "καραβολάτρη του διαδικτύου" κάποιος,Ανατ.Αττική μεριά, που έχει κόλλημα με 1 εταιρεία με 2 ΕΓ/ΟΓ,καραβολάτρης του ντόκου που γιά να τα ταξιδέψει θέλει δραμαμίνες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MEGALOCHARI ps.jpgΩς ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ, photoship

EΛΛΑΣ
Nορβηγία 1916       2107 grt          ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης
Αγοράστηκε το 1934 κ πουλήθηκε το 1955,μετονομάστηκε ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ. Το 1966 προσάραξε έξω από τον Πειραιά κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> GRIGORIOS C. II EX BARON AILSA EX WAR GUAVA BUILT 1919 AT BRISTOL CHARLES HILL AND SONS GROSS 2497 MHXANH TRIPLE EXPANSION 265 NHP SPEED 10.5 KNOTS. Το 1935 περιηλθε στην εταιρεια και το 1941 εβυθισθη απο το ADMIRAL SCHEER. Και τα 27 μελη του πληρωματος περισυνελεγησαν σωα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177286Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177287 εδω ως BARON AILSA photoship


ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Κ.ΙΙ
4030 dwt,  ήταν από τα Standard του Α' Παγκ.Πολέμου πολλά των οποίων περιήλθαν σε Έλληνες.Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν τύπου Η.
Βυθίστηκε από το γερμανικό βαρύ καταδρομικό ΑDMIRAL SCHEERAdmiral_Scheer_at_sea_c._1935 hnm.jpg (history.navy.mil)  ΝΔ των Σεϋχελλών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LIVORNO sn.jpg Ως LIVORNO, shipsnostalgia

TOYΡΚΙΑ
Βρετανία 1909       2828 grt        ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης   9,5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1935.Βυθίστηκε το 1941 νότια του Σουέζ μετά από πυρκαγιά.

----------


## Ellinis

> LIVORNO sn.jpg Ως LIVORNO, shipsnostalgia
> 
> TOYΡΚΙΑ
> Βρετανία 1909       2828 grt        ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης   9,5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1935.Βυθίστηκε το 1941 νότια του Σουέζ μετά από πυρκαγιά.


Μιας και το ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ σημερα είναι ένας δημοφιλής καταδυτικός προορισμός, υπάρχει ένα αφιέρωμα με την ιστορία του εδώ και φωτογραφίες από το βυθό εδώ. Αυτά που γράφουν οτι είχε προορισμό τον Πειραιά δεν ισχύει μιας και βυθίστηκε στις 17/5/41. Προφανώς στην Αίγυπτο θα ξεφόρτωνε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτά που γράφουν οτι είχε προορισμό τον Πειραιά δεν ισχύει μιας και βυθίστηκε στις 17/5/41. Προφανώς στην Αίγυπτο θα ξεφόρτωνε.


Ο Ντούνης κ ο Φουστάνος έτσι γράφουν.Είχε φορτώσει από Νέα Υόρκη Φεβρουάριο αλλά καθυστέρησε κ τα γεγονότα το πρόλαβαν.Συμφωνώ γιά την Αίγυπτο.
Στον πόλεμο του 40-41 οι ΗΠΑ αναγκαστικά έγιναν γιά την χώρα μας εναλλακτική πηγή προμήθειας πυρομαχικών κ άλλου υλικού γι'αυτό κ παρατηρούμε ότι πολλά βαπόρια  χρησιμοποιήθηκαν γιά αυτό τον σκόπό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ζητείται φωτό

Βρετανία 1909      2709 grt       ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης
Αγοράστηκε το 1936 ονομάστηκε ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ κ το 1939 λόγω του πολέμου μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΤΡΑΙ. Βυθίστηκε το 1941 στο Πορτ Σάιντ από αεροπορική επιδρομή.
Ανελκύστηκε το 1948 κ τελικά βυθίστηκε ως GIUSEPPE EMILIO  το 1963 στον Μαρμαρά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
Ζητείται φωτό

Γερμανία 1911      3100 dwt       ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης  9.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1936 κ βυθίστηκε στην Ερμιόνη το 1941 από γερμανική αεροπορική επιδρομή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην ομάδα του fb WWII Vehicles in Greece ανέβηκε χθες αυτή η φωτογραφία από τη συλλογή του περιοδικού LIFE. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176144
> 
> Δείχνει το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ του Καλλιμανόπουλου σε νηοπομπή το 1940, λίγο πριν το κατασχέσουν οι Ιταλοί. Και το ιστορικό του από τον φίλο Francesco De Domenico


Ήταν 5200 dwt , είχε ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης κ ταχύτητα 11.0 kts.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Grigorios C III-01.jpg photoship

ΗΠΑ 1944    10444 dwt
Ένα από τα 100 liberty που πήραμε,αρχικά MICHAEL ANAGNOS (Aναγνωστόπουλος,σπουδαίος Ελληνοαμερικάνος),το 1946 αποκτήθηκε από την Ελληνική κ
μετονομάστηκε ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Κ.ΙΙΙ το όνομα του πατέρα του Περικλή Καλλιμανόπουλου.Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1973 στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα αλλο πλοιο της ηταν το *Ροδοπη* που το βλεπετε εδω να βγαινει σε πληστηρειασμο στις 23 Μαιου 1948 μαζι με το *Βορειο Ελλας*. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116088
> 
> 
> Και αυτο πηγε στην ιδια εταιρεια!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RODOPI.jpg shipspotting

Τύπου Hansa A       3300 dwt
Aρχικά ναυλώθηκε το 1947 από το κράτος στην Ελληνική κ εν συνεχεία αγοράστηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eίναι πράγματι το 2ο, κλασικό σκαρί τύπου Hansa A. Παρακάτω ένα πιο αναλυτικό ιστορικό του
> 
> 1944 *ADAMSTURM*, Hansa Line, Bremen. 
> 1945 Seized by Allies at Hamburg. 
> 1945 *EMPIRE GANYMEDE*, MOWT managed by Glen & Co Ltd. 
> 1947 *BALTANGLIA*, United Baltic Corp, London. 
> 1952 *BALTIC PINE*, same owners. 
> 1954 *GERMANIA*, Hellenic Lines, Greece. 
> 26.4.55 Aground Beachy Head after collision with s/s MARO, constructive total loss, sold and repaired. 
> ...


 ex-ADAMSTURM 7s.jpg Α/Π  ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ (2) ως ADAMSTURM, 7seasvessels
3348 dwt

----------


## dionisos

> ex-ADAMSTURM 7s.jpg Α/Π  ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ (2) ως ADAMSTURM, 7seasvessels
> 3348 dwt


 Και μια ως ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ.jpg Germania-25.jpgphotoship

----------


## Ellinis

> Ζητείται φωτό
> 
> Βρετανία 1909      2709 grt       ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης
> Αγοράστηκε το 1936 ονομάστηκε ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ κ το 1939 λόγω του πολέμου μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΤΡΑΙ. Βυθίστηκε το 1941 στο Πορτ Σάιντ από αεροπορική επιδρομή.
> Ανελκύστηκε το 1948 κ τελικά βυθίστηκε ως GIUSEPPE EMILIO  το 1963 στον Μαρμαρά.


Mια φωτογραφία του ΠΑΤΡΑΙ ως ιταλικό υπάρχει εδώ, μαζί με επιπλέον στοιχεία. Φωτογραφία του και αναφορά στην απώλεια του υπάρχει και στο βιβλίο "Εν καιρό πολέμου" του Χρ.Ντούνη. H ανέλκυση του 30χρόνου πλοίου μετά από 7 χρόνια στο βυθό είναι χαρακτηριστική των μεταπολεμικών αναγκών για πλοία.

----------


## dionisos

> Mια φωτογραφία του ΠΑΤΡΑΙ ως ιταλικό υπάρχει εδώ, μαζί με επιπλέον στοιχεία. Φωτογραφία του και αναφορά στην απώλεια του υπάρχει και στο βιβλίο "Εν καιρό πολέμου" του Χρ.Ντούνη. H ανέλκυση του 30χρόνου πλοίου μετά από 7 χρόνια στο βυθό είναι χαρακτηριστική των μεταπολεμικών αναγκών για πλοία.


Βρηκα μια στο photoship ως ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουροσ οτι ειναι αυτη

Germania-20.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βρηκα μια στο photoship ως ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουροσ οτι ειναι αυτη
> 
> Germania-20.jpg


 Όχι δεν είναι αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MARIT MAERSK.jpgMarit Maersk-05.jpg photoship
Ως  MARIT MAERSK

Noρβηγία 1938     1894 grt-3330 dwt      ατμομηχανή compound 1450 ihp, 13.0 kts

Aξίζει δυό λόγια παραπάνω γιά αυτό το πλοίο το οποίο ευρισκόμενο στον Πειραιά τον Νοέμβριο 1940,επιτάχθηκε (η Δανία ήταν κατεχόμενη από τους Γερμανούς) από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση.Ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία κ εντάχθηκε στο Βασιλικό Ναυτικό αλλά με εμπορικό πλήρωμα κ περιέργως χωρίς να μετονομαστεί.Χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον Ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο ως μεταγωγικό κ κατά την αναχώρηση προς την Αλεξάνδρεια (Απρίλιος1941) μετέφερε τα πυρομαχικά του Στόλου.Στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως πλοίο υποστήριξης του Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο 1944.
Επιστράφηκε το 1945 στην εταιρεία του κ η μοίρα το έφερε να  υψώσει ξανά την γαλανόλευκη όταν  αγοράστηκε από την Ελληνική τον Αύγουστο 1954 κ μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ. Αλλά η καριέρα του με την εταιρεία ήταν βραχύβια αφού βυθίστηκε στον ποταμό Σκάλδη ύστερα από σύγκρουση με το S/S TAI SHAN κοντά στην Αμβέρσα τον Απρίλιο 1955.Λίγο αργότερα πουλήθηκε σε ντόπιους διαλυτές.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
> Ζητείται φωτό
> 
> Γερμανία 1911      3100 dwt       ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης  9.5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1936 κ βυθίστηκε στην Ερμιόνη το 1941 από γερμανική αεροπορική επιδρομή.


Όταν βυθίστηκε το ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ έφερνε πολεμοφόδια και λοιπό φορτίο με παράδοση  στον Πειραιά. Εξαιτίας της κατάστασης στο μέτωπο και της προβλεπόμενης πτώσης της Αττικής, το πλοιο διατάχθηκε να πλεύσει προς το Ναύπλιο και ενδιάμεσα μεθόρμησε  στην Ερμιόνη όπου βυθίστηκε. Πλοίαρχος του ήταν ο περίφημος Φραγκίσκος  (Κέκος) Μαχαιριώτης που τιμήθηκε από το ΝΑΤ με χρυσό μεταλλείο όταν  συμπλήρωσε 63 χρόνια στα καράβια, 30 από τα οποία πλοίαρχος! Σχετικά  έχουμε γράψει στο θέμα του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ. Στο βιβλίο "Πορτραίτα σε μπλέ φόντο"  υπάρχει απόσπασμα όπου ο ίδιος ο Κέκος Μαχαιριώτης αναφέρει σχετικά με  τη βύθιση του ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ:
"...ανοιχτά της Ερμιόνης τα γερμανικά Στούκας χτυπούν αλύπητα [...] Βρισκόμουν σε μικρή απόσταση απ' το σημείο της επίθεσης και οποσδήποτε εκτεθειμένος στον κίνδυνο να βομβαρδιστεί και το δικο μου πλοίο. Όμως πλησίασα το βυθιζόμενο σκάφος και κατόρθωσα να διασώσω ολόκληρο το πλήρωμα του. Ήταν μια επιχείρηση αυτοκτονίας, χωρίς κανένα θύμα τελικά και από τα δυο πλοία." Στο βιβλίο αναφέρεται κατα λάθος οτι το βυθιζόμενο ήταν το ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ χωρίς να αναφέρεται το όνομα του δεύτερου σκάφους. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν το ΤΑΣΣΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου που επίσης βυθίστηκε στην Ερμιόνη τον Απριλη του 1941.

----------


## Ellinis

> MARIT MAERSK.jpgMarit Maersk-05.jpg photoship
> Ως  MARIT MAERSK
> 
> Noρβηγία 1938     1894 grt-3330 dwt      ατμομηχανή compound 1450 ihp, 13.0 kts
> 
> Aξίζει δυό λόγια παραπάνω γιά αυτό το πλοίο το οποίο ευρισκόμενο στον Πειραιά τον Νοέμβριο 1940,επιτάχθηκε (η Δανία ήταν κατεχόμενη από τους Γερμανούς) από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση.Ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία κ εντάχθηκε στο Βασιλικό Ναυτικό αλλά με εμπορικό πλήρωμα κ περιέργως χωρίς να μετονομαστεί.Χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον Ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο ως μεταγωγικό κ κατά την αναχώρηση προς την Αλεξάνδρεια (Απρίλιος1941) μετέφερε τα πυρομαχικά του Στόλου.Στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως πλοίο υποστήριξης του Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο 1944.
> Επιστράφηκε το 1945 στην εταιρεία του κ η μοίρα το έφερε να  υψώσει ξανά την γαλανόλευκη όταν  αγοράστηκε από την Ελληνική τον Αύγουστο 1954 κ μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΛΓΙΟΝ. Αλλά η καριέρα του με την εταιρεία ήταν βραχύβια αφού βυθίστηκε στον ποταμό Σκάλδη ύστερα από σύγκρουση με το S/S TAI SHAN κοντά στην Αμβέρσα τον Απρίλιο 1955.Λίγο αργότερα πουλήθηκε σε ντόπιους διαλυτές.


Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον πλοίο. Πρόσφατα είχα δει σε βίντεο του 1940 από τον Πειραιά το παρακάτω καρέ. Το πλοίο με τη χαρακτηριστική πλώρη τύπου Meierform είναι το MARIT MAERSK προφανώς μετά την κατάσχεση του αφού φέρει ελληνική σημαία στο σκαρί του. Άρα η φωτογραφία είναι πριν την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών τον Οκτώβριο.
marit.jpg

Ως πλοίο του ΠΝ είχε και ένα ρεκόρ. Γενικά αναφέρεται στη βιβλιογραφία οτι το Δεκέμβριο του 1941 το θωρηκτό ΑΒΕΡΩΦ έπλευσε στο νοτιότερο σημείο του Ινδικού που είχε πλεύσει ελληνικό πολεμικό. Όμως δυο μήνες αργότερα, το ανθρακοφόρο MARIT MAERSK έπλευσε ακόμη νοτιότερα, στην ατόλη Addu των Μαλδιβών προκειμένου να υποστηρίξει τις εκεί εργασίες των Βρετανών για την κατασκευή ναυτικής βάσης. Σχετικά αναφέρει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα ο Σημαιοφόρος Π. Γκόργκας στο βιβλίο _"Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος: Οι Πολεμιστές του Ναυτικού θυμούνται"_. Μια εξαιρετική αφήγηση που ξετυλίγεται σε τρείς ηπείρους και συνέχειες της έχει δημοσιεύσει και το περιοδικό "Θαλασσινοί Απόηχοι" εδώ (Σελ 11-12). 
Και μια φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΤ ΜΑΕΡΣΚ από το εν λόγο βιβλίο:

20160829_233025.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον πλοίο. Πρόσφατα είχα δει σε βίντεο του 1940 από τον Πειραιά το παρακάτω καρέ. Το πλοίο με τη χαρακτηριστική πλώρη τύπου Meierform είναι το MARIT MAERSK προφανώς μετά την κατάσχεση του αφού φέρει ελληνική σημαία στο σκαρί του. Άρα η φωτογραφία είναι πριν την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών τον Οκτώβριο.
> marit.jpg
> 
> Ως πλοίο του ΠΝ είχε και ένα ρεκόρ. Γενικά αναφέρεται στη βιβλιογραφία οτι το Δεκέμβριο του 1941 το θωρηκτό ΑΒΕΡΩΦ έπλευσε στο νοτιότερο σημείο του Ινδικού που είχε πλεύσει ελληνικό πολεμικό. Όμως δυο μήνες αργότερα, το ανθρακοφόρο MARIT MAERSK έπλευσε ακόμη νοτιότερα, στην ατόλη Addu των Μαλδιβών προκειμένου να υποστηρίξει τις εκεί εργασίες των Βρετανών για την κατασκευή ναυτικής βάσης. Σχετικά αναφέρει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα ο Σημαιοφόρος Π. Γκόργκας στο βιβλίο _"Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος: Οι Πολεμιστές του Ναυτικού θυμούνται"_. Μια εξαιρετική αφήγηση που ξετυλίγεται σε τρείς ηπείρους και συνέχειες της έχει δημοσιεύσει και το περιοδικό "Θαλασσινοί Απόηχοι" εδώ (Σελ 11-12). 
> Και μια φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΤ ΜΑΕΡΣΚ από το εν λόγο βιβλίο:
> 
> 20160829_233025.jpg


 H 1η φωτό πρέπει να είναι από την εποχή που η Δανία ήταν ουδέτερη κ υποθέτω ότι η ζωγραφισμένη σημαία είναι δανέζικη η οποία στο μαυρόασπρο φαίνεται όμοια με την ελληνική της ξηράς ενώ στα πλοία ζωγράφιζαν την σημαία της θαλάσσης.Λόγω της θέσης του πλοίου δεν φαίνεται κ το όνομα της χώρας το οποίο έγραφαν στις πάντες.Πόσο μεγάλο φάνταζε το Μ.Μ. σε σχέση με τα άλλα πρυμνοδετημένα πλοία!

Το πλοίο συνόδευε τον ΑΒΕΡΩΦ αφού ο άνθρακας που εύρισκαν σε λιμάνια της Ερυθράς ήταν κακής ποιότητας.Είναι ενδιαφέρον που το βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη σπάνια φωτό με τη πολεμική του φορεσιά.Ο συγγραφέας μας περιγράφει άγνωστες πτυχές της ιστορίας του ΒΝ στον Β' Π.Π. που η δράση του έπιανε από την Γροιλανδία κ έφτανε μέχρι σε αυτό το απώτατο σημείο του Ινδικού.Ας μην το ξεχνούν ορισμένοι.

----------


## Ellinis

> H 1η φωτό πρέπει να είναι από την εποχή που η Δανία ήταν ουδέτερη κ υποθέτω ότι η ζωγραφισμένη σημαία είναι δανέζικη η οποία στο μαυρόασπρο φαίνεται όμοια με την ελληνική της ξηράς ενώ στα πλοία ζωγράφιζαν την σημαία της θαλάσσης.Λόγω της θέσης του πλοίου δεν φαίνεται κ το όνομα της χώρας το οποίο έγραφαν στις πάντες.Πόσο μεγάλο φάνταζε το Μ.Μ. σε σχέση με τα άλλα πρυμνοδετημένα πλοία!


φιλε Β. την ίδια κουβέντα είχαμε σε ένα αγγλικό φόρουμ που ειχα ανεβάσει τη φωτογραφία. Και όμως είναι η Ελληνική σημαία, της ξηράς η οποία και ήταν η επίσημη σημαία τότε. Τα εμπορικά πλοία είχαν την επίσιμη σημαία ζωγραφισμένη στα πλευρά ενώ τα πολεμικά είχαν τη σημαία της θάλασσας (τη σημερινή). Ωστόσο αυτό δεν ακολουθήθηκε απ'όλους ή δεν έγινε κατανοητό, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε δει και εμπορικά πλοία με τη σημαία της θαλάσσης στα πλευρά τους (όπως εδώ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φιλε Β. την ίδια κουβέντα είχαμε σε ένα αγγλικό φόρουμ που ειχα ανεβάσει τη φωτογραφία. Και όμως είναι η Ελληνική σημαία, της ξηράς η οποία και ήταν η επίσημη σημαία τότε. Τα εμπορικά πλοία είχαν την επίσιμη σημαία ζωγραφισμένη στα πλευρά ενώ τα πολεμικά είχαν τη σημαία της θάλασσας (τη σημερινή). Ωστόσο αυτό δεν ακολουθήθηκε απ'όλους ή δεν έγινε κατανοητό, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε δει και εμπορικά πλοία με τη σημαία της θαλάσσης στα πλευρά τους (όπως εδώ).


Όμως το πλοίο επιτάχθηκε με την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών στις 28/10/40 κ κατ'αλλη πηγή (Φωκάς; δεν θυμάμαι) προς το τέλος Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Λογική σκέψη. Εγώ βρήκα οτι κατασχέθηκε από τις ελληνικές αρχές στις 12-04-1940 κατά τη διάρκεια ενός ταξιδιού από το Δουβλίνο στο Port Said. Όμως σε ποιά βάση αφού δεν είμασταν ακόμη εμπόλεμοι; Θα το ψάξω και στο βιβλίο του Καββαδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLAS ss.jpg shipspotting

EΛΛΑΣ το πρώτο νεότευκτο
Ιαπωνία 1956      6096 dwt      MAN  16.0 kts   12 επιβάτες
Το 1966 ΄λόγω φωτιάς στον Πειραιά βγήκε CTL, επαναγοράστηκε σε πλειστηριασμό κ επισκευάστηκε.
Το 1981 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATHINAI (2) ss.jpg shipspotting

AΘΗΝΑΙ
5930 dwt. Mε την χρεωκοπία της εταιρείας πουλήθηκε το 1985 στον γνωστό σκραπατζή της εποχής Ζούλια,βγήκε MILOS VII κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HOLLANDIA.jpg

OΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
6096 dwt. Πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1981.
Από τα πρώτα 4 αδελφά που παράγγειλε η εταιρεία στην Ιαπωνία,τα υπόλοιπα ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΑΘΗΝΑΙ,ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λογική σκέψη. Εγώ βρήκα οτι κατασχέθηκε από τις ελληνικές αρχές στις 12-04-1940 κατά τη διάρκεια ενός ταξιδιού από το Δουβλίνο στο Port Said. Όμως σε ποιά βάση αφού δεν είμασταν ακόμη εμπόλεμοι; Θα το ψάξω και στο βιβλίο του Καββαδία.


Οι Γερμανοί εισέβαλαν στη Δανία στις 9/4/40 με την οποία είχαν 10ετές σύμφωνο συνεργασίας κ η όποια συνεργασία συνεχίστηκε μέχρι το 1943.Δεν θα ήταν πρόκληση προς τον Άξονα η ενδεχόμενη κατάσχεση; K τι του είπαν δλδ "σας κατασχέτουμε κ πλεύσατε σε ελληνικό λιμένα αμέσως;".
Όντως θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GERMANIA sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ
Bρετανία 1946  3470 dwt     ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης    12.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1955,πουλήθηκε το 1977 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1988.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια τακτικός θαμώνας στον Άγ.Διονύση εκεί που δένουν της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BELGION.jpg shipspotting

BEΛΓΙΟΝ
Αδελφό του ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ,αγοράστηκαν μαζί αλλά το 1968 εξώκειλε στην Τρίπολη της Λιβύης,βγήκε CTL κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Γιουγκοσλαβία.
Όμορφα βαπόρια με ισορροπημένες γραμμές κ καμπύλες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BEROLINON sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

BEΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ
Βέλγιο 1945    3231 dwt
Tύπου Ηansa,αγοράστηκε το 1958 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στη Γιουγκοσλαβία το 1973.

----------


## Ellinis

> Οι Γερμανοί εισέβαλαν στη Δανία στις 9/4/40 με την οποία είχαν 10ετές σύμφωνο συνεργασίας κ η όποια συνεργασία συνεχίστηκε μέχρι το 1943.Δεν θα ήταν πρόκληση προς τον Άξονα η ενδεχόμενη κατάσχεση; K τι του είπαν δλδ "σας κατασχέτουμε κ πλεύσατε σε ελληνικό λιμένα αμέσως;".
> Όντως θέλει ψάξιμο.


Ο Καββαδίας αναφέρει οτι η επίταξη έγεινε στις 26-11-40 και οτι προκάλεσε τις αντιδράσεις των Γερμανών που εκπροσωπούσαν τους Δανούς. Το δανέζικο πλήρωμα αποχώρησε και επανδρώθηκε με Έλληνες. Αναφέρει επίσης οτι το ΜΑΡΙΤ ΜΑΕΡΣΚ μετέφερε τον Απρίλη του '41 τα πυρομαχικά των ελληνικών πολεμικών από τη Σαλαμίνα στην Αλεξάνδρεια μέσω Σούδας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177522 shipsnostalgia
> 
> BEΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ
> Βέλγιο 1945    3231 dwt
> Tύπου Ηansa,αγοράστηκε το 1958 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στη Γιουγκοσλαβία το 1973.


 To ΒΕΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ στο διαλυτήριο του Sveti Kajo δίπλα στο αδελφάκι του ΒΕΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ. Η φωτογραφία είναι του καλού φίλου Marijan Zuvij.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177266

Από τα Hansa A, ένα από αυτά έμεινε για πάντα στην Ελλάδα. Το βέλγικο PORTUGAL έπεσε σε ύφαλο στη Μακρόνησο και βυθίστηκε για να αποτελεί σήμερα ένα δημοφιλή προορισμό για ναυαγιοκαταδύσεις. Σχετικά εδώ, και παραθέτω το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο "Κατάδυση στην Ιστορία" :



> _
> Από την κλάση «Hansa A» παραγγέλθηκαν 128 πλοία, από τα οποία 57 είχαν παραδοθεί πριν από τη λήξη των εχθροπραξιών, και άλλα 12 μετά τη λήξη του πολέμου. Ένα από αυτά τα σκάφη της κλάσης «Hansa A», είχε παραγγελθεί από τις γερμανικές αρχές το Μάρτιο του 1943 στα ναυπηγεία J. Boel & Zonen Scheepsbouwwerfen (J. Boel & Sons Shipbuilding), στο Tamise του Βελγίου, με αριθμό ναυπήγησης 1148. Όμως η απελευθέρωση του Βελγίου, το Σεπτέμβριο του 1944, το βρήκε ημιτελές στη ναυπηγική κλίνη και χωρίς να έχει ονομαστεί.
> Η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου συνεχίστηκε μεταπολεμικά για λογαριασμό της βελγικής κυβέρνησης. Καθελκύστηκε στις 27 Απριλίου 1946 και ολοκληρώθηκε τον ερχόμενο Αύγουστο παίρνοντας το όνομα PORTUGAL_ [...] _Στις 4 Οκτωβρίου 1957 το PORTUGAL απέπλευσε από το Λαύριο με ένα φορτίο από μεταλλεύματα, βαμβάκι και καλαμπόκι, με προορισμό τη Μυτιλήνη. Το πλοίο είχε διανύσει μόλις πέντε ναυτικά μίλια, όταν προσέκρουσε στην νοτιοδυτική πλευρά του υφάλου Τρυπητή, βορειοδυτικά της Μακρονήσου._

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Καββαδίας αναφέρει οτι η επίταξη έγεινε στις 26-11-40 και οτι προκάλεσε τις αντιδράσεις των Γερμανών που εκπροσωπούσαν τους Δανούς.


Oπότε ερχόμαστε σε αυτό που θυμάμαι γιά "τέλος Νοεμβρίου". Η σημαία στις πάντες πως εξηγείται.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια δανέζικη ιστοσελίδα _εδώ_ αναφέρει οτι τον Απρίλιο του 1940 το MARIT MAERSK πέρασε στο βρετανικό Υπουργείο Πολεμικών Μεταφορών, στην Αλεξάνδρεια. Αυτοί είχαν κάθε λόγο να το κατασχέσουν. Όμως οι ελληνικές σημαίες στο πλάι δεν είχαν νόημα να μπουν το Νοέμβριο του 1940. Θα το ψάξω και άλλο το θέμα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια δανέζικη ιστοσελίδα _εδώ_ αναφέρει οτι τον Απρίλιο του 1940 το MARIT MAERSK πέρασε στο βρετανικό Υπουργείο Πολεμικών Μεταφορών, στην Αλεξάνδρεια. Αυτοί είχαν κάθε λόγο να το κατασχέσουν. Όμως οι ελληνικές σημαίες στο πλάι δεν είχαν νόημα να μπουν το Νοέμβριο του 1940. Θα το ψάξω και άλλο το θέμα...


Mήπως η φωτό είναι μεταξύ Απριλίου κ Οκτωβρίου 1940 οπότε είχαμε κάθε λόγο να βάλουμε σήματα ουδετερότητας; Tα οποία θα σβήστηκαν με το που μπήκαμε στον πόλεμο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω
> 
> Hellenic Pioneer
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=840094


Zητείται φωτό
ΗΕLLENIC LEADER

Kure,Ιαπωνία 1962        10915 dwt          MAN  18.0 kts
Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1985 στον Ζούλια,μετονομάστηκε ΜΙLOS VI ( ; )  σημαία Ονδούρας κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1986.
Αδελφό του HELLNIC PIONEER.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177221 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1954      6570 dwt         MAN  13.5 kts 
> Kατά καιρούς η εταιρεία έκανε μεμονωμένες αγορές όπως αυτό (1971) το οποίο κ πούλησε γιά διάλυση το 1981 στην Ινδία.


To HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ πρυμνοδετημένο στον λιμενοβραχίονα αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Δίπλα του και δυο του Ευγενίδη.
Iraklion 1954.jpg
πηγή




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177222 shipspotting
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1952       6391 dwt     Sulzer  16.5 kts          12 επιβάτες
> Όμορφο βαπόρι,αγοράστηκε το 1966 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1980 στο Ταϊβάν.


Και το κομψό ΛΙΒΟΡΝΟ. Αυτό είχε ναυπηγηθεί για Ελβετούς, οπότε καλύπτεται πλήρως από την εξαιρετική ιστοσελίδα swiss-ships. Το ιστορικό του υπάρχει εδώ και φωτογραφίες εδώ.
Livorno.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177291 photoship
> 
> ΗΠΑ 1944      9970 dwt      2 ατμοστρόβιλοι General Electric  15.5 kts      8 επιβάτες
> Επιβλητικό αμερικάνικο βαπόρι τύπου C2-S-B1, αγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1974 στην Ισπανία.
> Αδελφά στην εταιρεία: HELLENIC CHARM,HELLENIC HALCYON,HELLENIC SUNBEAM.


HELLENIC SUNBEAM sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

HELLENIC SUNBEAM
9990 dwt 
Aγοράστηκε το 1965 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1973 στην Ισπανία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Londinon-01.jpgphotoship

ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟΝ
Δυτ.Γερμανία 1950      5426 dwt       ατμομηχανή compound+στρόβιλος χαμηλής πιέσεως       12.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1966.Παροπλισμένο από το 1978,πουλήθηκε το 1980 στους Αφούς Ρούσσου αλλά δεν ξαναταξίδεψε κ πήγε γιά διάλυση  το 1988 στην Ελευσίνα.
Το πλοίο δείχνει μεταπολεμικό παράγωγο των Ηansa.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Canadian Challenger-02.jpg Ως CANADIAN CHALLENGER, photoships

ITAΛΙΑ
Καναδάς 1946        7620 dwt          1 Doxford
 Ταχύτητα 16.5 kts-ψυγεία 16000 cu.ft γιά φρούτα.
Aγοράστηκε το 1966 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1980 στο Ταϊβάν.
Όμορφο βαπόρι αν κ δεν του φαίνεται σε αυτή τη φωτό.Συνήθως έπεφτε μεταξύ δεξαμενών κ υπουργείου.Με τις γνώσεις μου σαν παιδι με προβλημάτιζε η προέλευσή του,πλώρη κ γέφυρα μάλλον αμερικάνικες αλλά κάτι δεν μου καθόταν ώσπου ,φίλος Άγγλος καραβολάτρης μου έλυσε την απορία,είναι καναδέζικο.Κοντά έπεσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για το ναυάγιο του ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ που έγινε στις 4/7/70 μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς και _εδώ_
> 
> Ολλανδικό σκαρί 4.115 κοχ του 1954. Ναυπηγήθηκε ως ROGGEVEEN για την Κoninklijke Paketvaart Maats. και το1966 μετονομάστηκε PRINSES EMILIA για την Oranje Lijn. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα το πήρε ο Καλλιμανόπουλος. 
> Και μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη: 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175603 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175604
> πηγή
> 
> Ο τίτλος του θέματος προσαρμόστηκε.


Roumania-01.jpg photoship

ΡΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ
Ολλανδία 1954     4816 dwt      B&W  16.0 kts
Aδελφό του άτυχου πλοίου,αγοράστηκε το 1969 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1982 στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177142Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177143 Ως PRECIOUS ISLAND
> Aμφότερα shipspotting
> 
> Φινλανδία 1972        15037 dwt       Sulzer   19.0 kts      
> 1 από 6 αδελφά,χτίστηκαν στα Wartsila,τα άλλα Η.PRIDE,H.STAR,H.WAVE,H.SUN,H.SEA. Mετασκευάστηκε το 1982 σε κοντεϊνερόπλοιο στα CNR του Παλέρμο μαζί με τα 3 τελευταία βαπόρια: 21465 dwt, 1203 TEU (φωτό Νο2).
> Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1985 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1998.


AHMED ARAB ss.jpg Ως ΑΗΜΕD ARAB, shipspotting
M/V HELLENIC PRIDE
Φινλανδία 1971 
Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα το 2004.

----------


## dionisos

TRADE WILL BULK CARRIER BUILT 2011 GR 45259 DW 81712
TRADE WILL EX NORD AQUILA.jpg TRADE WILL IMO 9528562.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TRADE RESOURCE BULK CARRIER BUILT 2016  JIANGSU NEW YANGJI GR 41000 DW 82000
TRADE RESOURCE IMO 9693410.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HELLENIC GRACE Κατασκευη 1962 εις DAMEN SHIP REPAIR-ROTTERDAM GROSS6846 DW10261. Στην φωτογραφια απο το photoship ως GORREDYK
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177389Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177390


Hellenic Grace ex Gorredijk 2.jpgHellenic Grace ex Gorredijk 1.jpg Aπό το kombuispraat

Aγοράστηκε το 1974. Το 1984 εξώκειλε στο Σουέζ κ διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν. Μηχανή MAN, 17.0 kts
Στη Νο1 άρτι παρεληφθέν με ανάμικτη φορεσιά Ηοlland America/Hellenic Lines.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GREBBEDYK ss.jpgGrebbedyk 1962 4.jpg
shipspotting &              kombuispraat  
Ως GREBBEDYK με 2 φορεσιές της Ηοlland America

Aδελφό του ΗΕLLENIC GRACE,αγοράστηκε το 1974. Το 1985 εκπλειστηριάστηκε κ το 1986 βγήκε ΝIC. To 1987 ως BERLENGA διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ZΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ
κοντεϊνερόπλοιο
Ιαπωνία 1975    6667 dwt          Makita  13.0 kts
Πρώην XEBEC VENTURE αγοράστηκε το 1982.Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ πήγε γιά σκραπ στην Ινδία ως ΟRIENT EXPRESS το 1999.
Ίσως το πιό άγνωστο πλοίο της εταιρείας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> RO-RO TOY 1978 GR 29119 DW 31262 TONS
> Ως JOLLY RUBINO της LINEA MESSINA στις 12/9/2002 σε ταξειδι προς την MOMBASSA μετα απο πυρκαια προσαραξε βορειως του DURBAN.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177253Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177254Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177255 photoship


Kατασκευής Ιαπωνία    2 MAN  17.0 kts      3100 lm     1576, 1576 TEU,παράλειψη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΡΟ-ΡΟ Αδερφο του HELLENIC EXPLORER. Κατασκευη 1978
>  Εδω ωςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 177280 JOLLY TURCHESE και εδω ωςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 177281 TRAKYA. ΠΗΓΗ shipspotting


Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία ως TRAK το 2010.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το τριτο αδερφο RO-RO HELLENIC VALOR εδω ως JOLLY SMERALDO
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177282 shipspoting


 Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία το 2011 ως SMERALDO.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νίκο , στη λίστα των προς πώληση εκτός του <Β.ΕΛΛΑΣ> αναφέρεται και ένα <ΠΑΤΡΑΙ> , λες να πρόκειτε για το πιο κάτω ??
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patrai-03.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patrai-01.html


Γερμανία 1947             5360 dwt        compound+exhaust turbine             11.0 kts
Tύπου Ηansa B,λεία πολέμου συμπλήρώθηκε γιά τους Βρετανούς ως EMPIRE TOWY,αγοράστηκε από την Fenton SS (εταιρεία του Καλλιμανόπουλου στην Αγγλία),το 1950 μετονομάστηκε σε EMPIRE PATRAI,το 1953 περιήλθε στην Ελληνική ως ΠΑΤΡΑΙ,το 1981 πουλήθηκε στην Crystal Breeze κ το 1984 διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Άλλο ένα πλοίο της Hellenic Lines του Καλλιμανόπουλου και το οποίο πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει ανέβει ξανά.

ATHINAI-2a.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα πλοίο της Hellenic Lines του Καλλιμανόπουλου και το οποίο πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει ανέβει ξανά.
> 
> ATHINAI-2a.jpg
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html


 Το΄έχουμε στο 96.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
> Ζητείται φωτό
> 
> Γερμανία 1911      3100 dwt       ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης  9.5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1936 κ βυθίστηκε στην Ερμιόνη το 1941 από γερμανική αεροπορική επιδρομή.





> Όταν βυθίστηκε το ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ έφερνε πολεμοφόδια και λοιπό φορτίο με παράδοση  στον Πειραιά. Εξαιτίας της κατάστασης στο μέτωπο και της προβλεπόμενης πτώσης της Αττικής, το πλοιο διατάχθηκε να πλεύσει προς το Ναύπλιο και ενδιάμεσα μεθόρμησε  στην Ερμιόνη όπου βυθίστηκε. Πλοίαρχος του ήταν ο περίφημος Φραγκίσκος  (Κέκος) Μαχαιριώτης που τιμήθηκε από το ΝΑΤ με χρυσό μεταλλείο όταν  συμπλήρωσε 63 χρόνια στα καράβια, 30 από τα οποία πλοίαρχος! Σχετικά  έχουμε γράψει στο θέμα του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ. Στο βιβλίο "Πορτραίτα σε μπλέ φόντο"  υπάρχει απόσπασμα όπου ο ίδιος ο Κέκος Μαχαιριώτης αναφέρει σχετικά με  τη βύθιση του ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ:
> "...ανοιχτά της Ερμιόνης τα γερμανικά Στούκας χτυπούν αλύπητα [...] Βρισκόμουν σε μικρή απόσταση απ' το σημείο της επίθεσης και οποσδήποτε εκτεθειμένος στον κίνδυνο να βομβαρδιστεί και το δικο μου πλοίο. Όμως πλησίασα το βυθιζόμενο σκάφος και κατόρθωσα να διασώσω ολόκληρο το πλήρωμα του. Ήταν μια επιχείρηση αυτοκτονίας, χωρίς κανένα θύμα τελικά και από τα δυο πλοία." Στο βιβλίο αναφέρεται κατα λάθος οτι το βυθιζόμενο ήταν το ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ χωρίς να αναφέρεται το όνομα του δεύτερου σκάφους. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν το ΤΑΣΣΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου που επίσης βυθίστηκε στην Ερμιόνη τον Απριλη του 1941.


Ένας καλός φίλος μπήκε στον κόπο να ψάξει στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο του Bremerhaven και βρήκε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου όταν ονομαζόταν MELILLA. Το τρέχον άρθρο του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς τη φιλοξενεί μαζί με ένα άρθρο για τα ναυάγια του ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ και του ΤΑΣΟΣ στην Ερμιόνη.

1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το΄έχουμε στο 96.


Έχω την εντύπωση πως άλλη φωτογραφία είναι η παρακάτω του 96 

athinai 1910.jpg

και άλλη αυτή που είχα ανεβάσει

ATHINAI-2a.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην πιο κάτω ιστοσελίδα ένα βίντεο αφιερωμένο στη HELLENIC LINES του Περικλή Καλλιμανόπουλου.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9nRrp3NSBw

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην πιο κάτω ιστοσελίδα ένα βίντεο αφιερωμένο στη HELLENIC LINES του Περικλή Καλλιμανόπουλου.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9nRrp3NSBw


Εξαιρετικο τοξοτη! Μπραβο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα πλοίο της Hellenic Lines του Καλλιμανόπουλου και το οποίο πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει ανέβει ξανά.
> 
> ATHINAI-2a.jpg
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html


Toξότη απαντώ σε αυτό που γράφεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην πιο κάτω ιστοσελίδα ένα βίντεο αφιερωμένο στη HELLENIC LINES του Περικλή Καλλιμανόπουλου.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9nRrp3NSBw


Είναι συγκινητικό το αφιέρωμα από έναν πρώην ναυτικό της εταιρείας.Στη πραγματικότητα πρόκειται γιά συρραφή φωτογραφιών των πλοίων της Ελληνικής αφού θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολη η εύρεση βίντεο γιά τα περισσότερα πλοία κ όσα έχουν ανεβεί στο διαδίκτυο θα είναι μέσα σε ετερόκλητα θέματα όπως κινηματογραφικές ταινίες,διαφημιστικά από διάφορα λιμανια,ιδιωτικές λήψεις κλπ κλπ

----------


## dionisos

ASPASIA EX BOMBALA Φορτηγοποσταλι κατασκευασμενο στο LAING- DEPFORD YARD UK. το 1904 για Λογαριασμο της Αυστραλιανης Εταιρειας HOWARD SMITH Co.Ltd. Μηκος 106.1 μετρα ταχυτης 15 κομβοι και επαιρνε και 300 επιβατες. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΤΟ 1933 και ονομασθηκε ASPASIA Υψωνοντας την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1934 με το ονομα ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ στην GENOA.
ASPASIAEX BOMBALA.jpg ASPASIA-CHRISTOS-bombala4.jpg  πηγη sunderland ships

----------


## Ellinis

> ASPASIA EX BOMBALA Φορτηγοποσταλι κατασκευασμενο στο LAING- DEPFORD YARD UK. το 1904 για Λογαριασμο της Αυστραλιανης Εταιρειας HOWARD SMITH Co.Ltd. Μηκος 106.1 μετρα ταχυτης 15 κομβοι και επαιρνε και 300 επιβατες. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΤΟ 1933 και ονομασθηκε ASPASIA Υψωνοντας την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1934 με το ονομα ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ στην GENOA.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180358 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180359  πηγη sunderland ships


Για το ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ έχουμε ξεχωριστό θέμα εδώ. Ο Καλλιμανόπουλος είχε πάρει την ίδια χρονιά και ένα δεύτερο Μεσογειακό επιβατηγό, το CAIRO CITY που το έχουμε εδώ. Νομίζω οτι ήταν και τα μόνα επιβατηγά του.

----------


## τοξοτης

Hellenic Explorer, delivered by Sasebo Heavy Industries in Japan in 1978 had a 1107 TEU capacity, and could carry 1407 cars via a stern slewing ramp. It also had berths for 12 passengers.
Unfortunately Hellenic Lines went into deep debt, from which it could not emerge, and was bankrupt by 1984. Its ships were dispersed with Hellenic Explorer becoming first C.Explorer for a holding company until it could be sold for trading, then in 1985 Jolly Rubino for the Italian flag Ignazio Messina. It came to prominence September 11, 2002 when it caught fire off Richards Bay, South Africa and drifted ashore near Cape St.Lucia in a UNESCO World Heritage area. Salvors removed pollutants and broke up its hull (partially) with explosives, but the wreck remains a landmark on the coast.

See the video:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41_p-ogkwV4

Hellenic Explorer.jpg
http://shipfax1.rssing.com/chan-8304476/all_p32.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά το πως χρεωκόπησε η Ελληνική είναι άλλη ιστορία,κάπου εδώ στο θέμα το έχω γράψει.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Φουρτούνες για τον εφοπλιστή Γρηγόρη Καλλιμανόπουλο* 

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pont...allimanopoulo/ .

----------


## esperos

Από αρνητικό που μου δωρήθηκε

img005.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από ένα από τα C1 της Ελληνικής, το ΚΥΠΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά



> Και εδώ το ΚΥΠΡΟΣ σε μια φωτογραφία του φίλου  P.   Davey, στο Ηράκλειο το 1980 παρέα με το ιστορικό ρυμουλκό ΕΙΡΉΝΗ  ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ. Τα κοντεινερ στο κατάστρωμα μαρτυρούν ότι η εποχή των  τζενεράλαδικών έφτανε στο τέλος της.


Fo211282.jpg

Και δυο πόζες του ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ (ναυπήγησης 1956 για την εταιρία στην Ιαπωνία, διάλυση το 1985 στο Πακιστάν ως MILOS VIII.
Fo185685-16AF.jpg
turk.jpg
πηγή: digitaltmuseum.se

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο από τα πρώτα σκάφη που αγόρασε ο Περικλής Καλλιμανόπουλος ήταν οι φορτηγίδες ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ και ΗΡΩ. Το 1925 αγόρασε τα υπό Σερβική σημαία σκάφη "υπ.αρ.5" και "υπ.αρ. 6" τα οποία ονομάστηκαν αντίστοιχα σε ΗΡΩ και σε ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ και ήταν διαστάσεων 43,4 Χ 8,9 μ. και ολικής χωρητικότητας 328 κόρων. 
Για κάποιο λόγο τα πλοία μεταφέρθηκαν το ίδιο έτος από το νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων του Πειραιά στο νηολόγιο ποταμόπλοιων όπου παρέμειναν μέχρι που διαλύθηκαν το 12/1939 στο Πέραμα.
Οι Σέρβοι είχαν αποκτήσει από το 1908 μια ελεύθερη ζώνη στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης που διατήρησαν και μετά την απελευθέρωση της πόλης και ίσως οι δυο φορτηγίδες να είχαν να κάνουν με τις σερβικές επιχειρήσεις που λειτουργούσαν εκεί.

Και μια διαφήμιση της εταιρίας απο τη δεκαετία του '60

100_7763.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία από τα Λεμονάδικα μπορεί να τραβάει τα βλέμματα του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αλλά απέναντι του βλέπουμε ένα πλοίο της Ελληνικής με εμφανή τα σημάδια από ημιβύθιση. Ξέρουμε ποιό ήταν ή τι είχε συμβεί;

ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια φωτογραφία από τα Λεμονάδικα μπορεί να τραβάει τα βλέμματα του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αλλά απέναντι του βλέπουμε ένα πλοίο της Ελληνικής με εμφανή τα σημάδια από ημιβύθιση. Ξέρουμε ποιό ήταν ή τι είχε συμβεί;
> 
> ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝ.jpg


 Είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ, βλέπε δικό μου ποστ 204.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Zητείται φωτό
> ΗΕLLENIC LEADER
> 
> Kure,Ιαπωνία 1962        10915 dwt          MAN  18.0 kts
> Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1985 στον Ζούλια,μετονομάστηκε ΜΙLOS VI ( ; )  σημαία Ονδούρας κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1986.
> Αδελφό του HELLNIC PIONEER.


HELLENIC LEADER  gsm.jpg

Eπιτέλους βρέθηκε φωτό.

----------


## a.molos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195148
> 
> Eπιτέλους βρέθηκε φωτό.


Και τι φωτό, ζωγραφιά !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και τι φωτό, ζωγραφιά !


Tα θέματα που έχω ανοίξει δεν τα αφήνω στην τύχη τους.

----------


## Amorgos66

HELLENIC EXPLORER

FB_IMG_1570461216562.jpg

----------


## npapad

To ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Κ. III σε άγνωστη χρονολογία στο Λονδίνο.
Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick
grig (London-Unk. date).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

WOODBURN sn.jpgwoodburn ss.jpgshipspotting
shipsnostalgia

Γερμανία 1958  13616 dwt  1 MAN   Διάλυση Πακιστάν 1982

Με Βρετανική σημαία,ναυλώθηκε κάπου μεταξύ 1962-66 αλλά σίγουρα το 1965.
Στις φωτογραφίες με τα σινιάλα της Ελληνικής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177151  Ως ΤΟΛΜΗ, 7seasvessels
> 
> Σκαραμαγκάς 1972       15153 dwt
> Eκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1996.


Διάλυση Ινδία.

----------


## Ellinis

> Γερμανία 1947             5360 dwt        compound+exhaust turbine             11.0 kts
> Tύπου Ηansa B,λεία πολέμου συμπλήρώθηκε γιά τους Βρετανούς ως EMPIRE TOWY,αγοράστηκε από την Fenton SS (εταιρεία του Καλλιμανόπουλου στην Αγγλία),το 1950 μετονομάστηκε σε EMPIRE PATRAI,το 1953 περιήλθε στην Ελληνική ως ΠΑΤΡΑΙ,το 1981 πουλήθηκε στην Crystal Breeze κ το 1984 διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.





> Από αρνητικό που μου δωρήθηκε
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180910


Μερικές θλιβερές φωτογραφίες από την διάλυση του πλοίου στο Πέραμα.

perama 84.jpg hellenic 1984.jpghellenic 84.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές θλιβερές φωτογραφίες από την διάλυση του πλοίου στο Πέραμα.
> 
> perama 84.jpg hellenic 1984.jpghellenic 84.jpg
> πηγή


H ιστορία των Ηansa A ,Β, C  έχει καλυφθεί ελάχιστα από τον αγγλόφωνο τύπο κ ως εκ τούτου είναι σχεδόν άγνωστή.
Προσωπικά κάτι έχω δει από ένα βιβλιαράκι στα γερμανικά βέβαια.
HANSA A πήραν αρκετά οι Έλληνες,Β το ΠΑΤΡΑΙ νομίζω είναι μοναδικό. C αρκετά διαφορετικά κ μεγαλύτερα,από τα λίγα που χτίστηκαν,3-4 κατέληξαν σε Έλληνες.
Είναι ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ZΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ
> κοντεϊνερόπλοιο
> Ιαπωνία 1975    6667 dwt          Makita  13.0 kts
> Πρώην XEBEC VENTURE αγοράστηκε το 1982.Εκπλειστηριάστηκε το 1984 κ πήγε γιά σκραπ στην Ινδία ως ΟRIENT EXPRESS το 1999.
> Ίσως το πιό άγνωστο πλοίο της εταιρείας.


HELLENIC PEARL.jpg HELLENIC LINES fb

Eπιτέλους βρέθηκε φωτό έστω κ με άλλη φορεσιά,'ονομα κ...μικρό! Από ολότελα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ELMINA.jpgHellenic Lines fb

Το CAIRO CITY ως ΕLMINA της ομογάλακτης Fenton SS με βρετανική σημαία από το 1933. 
Διαλύθηκε το 1949. Κατασκευής 1906, 14.0 kts

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198022Hellenic Lines fb
> 
> Το CAIRO CITY ως ΕLMINA της ομογάλακτης Fenton SS με βρετανική σημαία από το 1933. 
> Διαλύθηκε το 1949. Κατασκευής 1906, 14.0 kts


Nαυπηγείο Alexander Stephen & Sons,Σκωτία,4793 grt,1 παλινδρομική 3πλής εκτονώσεως,παραδόθηκε στην CMB,Αμβέρσα ως ΑLBERTVILLE.Το 1910 αγοράστηκε από την Εlder Dempster,το 1911 έγινε ΕLMINA.1928 Εastern Mediterranean Express Line IPHIGENIA 1932 Διαχειριστής Π.Καλλιμανόπουλος 1933 CAIRO CITY Fenton SS 1940 επιτάχθηκε ως μεταγωγικό κ από το 1941 έκανε μεταφορές Αίγυπτο-Ινδίες.Το 1946 παροπλίστηκε στην Αγγλία μέχρι την διάλυσή του στην ίδια χώρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο  Ships Monthly Aυγούστου υπάρχει άρθρο γιά την εταιρεία με το ιστορικό της,βιογραφικό του Π.Καλλιμανόπουλου,φωτογραφίες πλοίων κ ταξίδι με το ΗΕLLENIC LEADER.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177560 Ως CANADIAN CHALLENGER, photoships
> 
> ITAΛΙΑ
> Καναδάς 1946        7620 dwt          1 Doxford
>  Ταχύτητα 16.5 kts-ψυγεία 16000 cu.ft γιά φρούτα.
> Aγοράστηκε το 1966 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1980 στο Ταϊβάν.
> Όμορφο βαπόρι αν κ δεν του φαίνεται σε αυτή τη φωτό.Συνήθως έπεφτε μεταξύ δεξαμενών κ υπουργείου.Με τις γνώσεις μου σαν παιδι με προβλημάτιζε η προέλευσή του,πλώρη κ γέφυρα μάλλον αμερικάνικες αλλά κάτι δεν μου καθόταν ώσπου ,φίλος Άγγλος καραβολάτρης μου έλυσε την απορία,είναι καναδέζικο.Κοντά έπεσα.


ITALIA ss.jpg
Ως ΙΤΑΛΙΑ από το shipspotting.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ITALIA ss.jpg
> Ως ΙΤΑΛΙΑ από το shipspotting.


ITALIA hl.jpgΣτο Cape Town 
Aπό την ομάδα Ηellenic Lines στο fb.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το HELLENIC CAPE
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177232 fotoflite Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177233  OPDR CADIZΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 177234 EVDOXIA CARMELA και οι δυο φωτο απο shipspotting


Ως EMILIO I   διάλυση Ινδία 9/2011.

----------


## Ellinis

> ITALIA hl.jpgΣτο Cape Town 
> Aπό την ομάδα Ηellenic Lines στο fb.


Ωραίο καράβι, είναι και το φόντο με το Table Mountain που κάνει την φωτο ξεχωριστή. Όταν τα έφτιαξαν οι Καναδοί για τη γραμμή προς Καραϊβική εώς Γουιάνα έπαιρναν και 12 επιβάτες, οπότε τα μάλλον ωραία διαμερίσματα τους θα βόλεψαν αργότερα το πλήρωμα.
Το καράβι είχε και δυο αδελφάκια που τα πήραν οι Κουβανοί. Παρακάτω το CANADIAN CONSTRUCTOR ως CONRADO BENITEZ : 

Conrado-Benítez.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραίο καράβι, είναι και το φόντο με το Table Mountain που κάνει την φωτο ξεχωριστή. Όταν τα έφτιαξαν οι Καναδοί για τη γραμμή προς Καραϊβική εώς Γουιάνα έπαιρναν και 12 επιβάτες, οπότε τα μάλλον ωραία διαμερίσματα τους θα βόλεψαν αργότερα το πλήρωμα.
> Το καράβι είχε και δυο αδελφάκια που τα πήραν οι Κουβανοί. Παρακάτω το CANADIAN CONSTRUCTOR ως CONRADO BENITEZ : 
> 
> Conrado-Benítez.jpg
> πηγή


Πράγματι ωραίο καράβι,το πρόλαβα στα τελευταία του.Η "Ελληνική"  δεχόταν επιβάτες οπότε οι καμπίνες δεν άλλαξαν χρήστη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TAARNBORG.jpg Hellenic Lines fb
Aυτό το βαπόρι ναυλώθηκε από την δανική Dannebrog τα αμέσως μεταπολεμικά χρόνια γιά να ενισχύσει τη γραμμή προς/από Βρετανία/Continent. Δεν το κράτησε γιά πολύ αφού έκαιγε κωκ κ ήταν ασύμφορο.
Ναυπήγηση Δανία 1944  3674 dwt ατμομηχανή compound + στρόβιλος χαμηλής πιέσεως 11,5 kn To 1947 μετραπηκε να καίει πετρέλαιο Πουλήθηκε κατόπιν σε Έλληνες ως ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ,ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ,ΛΕΛΑ,ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Σ   Διάλυση Ισπανία 1973.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΗΕLLENIC SPIRIT.jpg fotoflite

Γαλλία 1972  22215 dwt  αγορά 1982  πλειστηριασμός 1984 διάλυση Ινδία 1998
Αδελφά ΗΕLLENIC ADVENTURE,HELLENIC CONCORD,HELLENIC FRIENDSHIP.

----------

